# Tradito



## Bacatr (30 Dicembre 2017)

ciao a tutti, 
sono sposato da una decina di anni e da 18 stiamo insieme ,
4 anni fa mi ha confessato di avermi tradito 11 anni fa con un ragazzo molto più giovane poi diventato nostro amico nonché suo testimone di nozze . La storia è più finita dopo 6 mesi ( lui invece ha detto che è durata un paio di anni) ma per anni sono stati confidenti e migliori amici , lei dice che ha fatto quasi da seconda mamma ( hanno15 anni di differenza e lui aveva 22 anni).
Ho reagito malissimo , con insulti , con continui interrogatori, per sapere tutto , per capire perché ... Sono al punto di partenza un giorno mi pare di stirare bene l'altro la odio.Me ne sarei già andato ma per molte ragioni ( specialmente per proteggerà mio figlio) accetto una vita infelice senza amore , con rancore .
Per certi versi Non mi capisco perché a volte l'odio si trasforma in gelosia , l'attrazione si trasforma in repulsione 
la immagino a fare sesso con lui poi con altri e questo a volte mi eccita e a volte mi fa schifo...
Lei si e annullata per farsi perdonare , vive per me ma non le ho più detto ti amo 
Vorrei ma non posso e non riesco...
è come se dentro di me ci fosse l'incapacità di perdonare anche se forse vorrei...


----------



## Bacatr (30 Dicembre 2017)

ciao a tutti, 
 sposato da una decina di anni e da 18 stiamo insieme ,
4 anni fa mi ha confessato di avermi tradito 11 anni fa con un ragazzo molto più giovane poi diventato nostro amico nonché suo testimone di nozze . La storia è più finita dopo 6 mesi ( lui invece ha detto che è durata un paio di anni) ma per anni sono stati confidenti e migliori amici , lei dice che ha fatto quasi da seconda mamma ( hanno15 anni di differenza e lui aveva 22 anni).
Ho reagito malissimo , con insulti , con continui interrogatori, per sapere tutto , per capire perché ... Sono al punto di partenza un giorno mi pare di stirare bene l'altro la odio.Me ne sarei già andato ma per molte ragioni ( specialmente per proteggerà mio figlio) accetto una vita infelice senza amore , con rancore .
Per certi versi Non mi capisco perché a volte l'odio si trasforma in gelosia , l'attrazione si trasforma in repulsione 
la immagino a fare sesso con lui poi con altri e questo a volte mi eccita e a volte mi fa schifo...
Lei si e annullata per farsi perdonare , vive per me ma non le ho più detto ti amo 
Vorrei ma non posso e non riesco...
è come se dentro di me ci fosse l'incapacità di perdonare anche se forse vorrei...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> sposato da una decina di anni e da 18 stiamo insieme ,
> 4 anni fa mi ha confessato di avermi tradito 11 anni fa con un ragazzo molto più giovane poi diventato nostro amico nonché suo testimone di nozze . La storia è più finita dopo 6 mesi ( lui invece ha detto che è durata un paio di anni) ma per anni sono stati confidenti e migliori amici , lei dice che ha fatto quasi da seconda mamma ( hanno15 anni di differenza e lui aveva 22 anni).
> Ho reagito malissimo , con insulti , con continui interrogatori, per sapere tutto , per capire perché ... Sono al punto di partenza un giorno mi pare di stirare bene l'altro la odio.Me ne sarei già andato ma per molte ragioni ( specialmente per proteggerà mio figlio) accetto una vita infelice senza amore , con rancore .
> ...


Ma perché te l’ha confessato quattro anni fa?
Adesso siete sui 45?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> sposato da una decina di anni e da 18 stiamo insieme ,
> 4 anni fa mi ha confessato di avermi tradito 11 anni fa con un ragazzo molto più giovane poi diventato nostro amico nonché suo testimone di nozze . La storia è più finita dopo 6 mesi ( lui invece ha detto che è durata un paio di anni) ma per anni sono stati confidenti e migliori amici , lei dice che ha fatto quasi da seconda mamma ( hanno15 anni di differenza e lui aveva 22 anni).
> Ho reagito malissimo , con insulti , con continui interrogatori, per sapere tutto , per capire perché ... Sono al punto di partenza un giorno mi pare di stirare bene l'altro la odio.Me ne sarei già andato ma per molte ragioni ( specialmente per proteggerà mio figlio) accetto una vita infelice senza amore , con rancore .
> ...


 e sono 4 anni che la massacri? Figlio mio Lasciala in pace


----------



## Bacatr (30 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché te l’ha confessato quattro anni fa?
> Adesso siete sui 45?


per caso ho visto che messaggiava molto spesso con un collega  usando parole " intime" come tesoro, amore e quando ho chiesto chiarimenti lei mi ha giurato che erano solo amici che si confidavano ... e dopo un po'mi ha detto " ti giuro l'unica volta che ti ho tradito è stato con .... tanti anni fa .
Forse ha creduto che il tempo passato attenuasse la colpa e  che la sua sincerità mi facesse calmare.
In realtà non è stato così ma è stata una bomba .
Notare che il lui ... eradiventato un nostro amico che frequentavamo con le rispettive famiglie


----------



## Bacatr (30 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e sono 4 anni che la massacri? Figlio mio Lasciala in pace


No , ci ho messsso molto tempo ma ho smesso ( raramente durante certi litigi mi esce qualche parola di troppo) mi tengo dentro l'infelicita.
Il problema che esteriormente si vede e lei mi assilla chiedendomi cosa penso e perché non sono più il simpatico e e la persona allegra che conosceva , io dico che non ho nulla e questo genera litigi continui  , non mi capisce dice che sono depresso per il lavoro o altro e entramo in un discorso circolare. Io generalmente non la cerco , a volte la rifiuto, e lei non capisce perché


----------



## Farabrutto (30 Dicembre 2017)

Anche se è facile dirlo quando si parlano di cose dall'esterno... Se dopo 4 anni non sei riuscito a superare la cosa... Quanto pensi che potrai continuare così? Fermo restando la gravità della cosa devi voltare pagina. Non dico di spingere un bottone e tornare a dirle "ti amo", quello se non li provi più c'è poco da fare. Ma non puoi massacrare te e massacrare lei a tempo indeterminato. Quello che non capisco perché confessarti un tradimento do 7 anni (11-4)... Poteva risparmiarsi


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Anche se è facile dirlo quando si parlano di cose dall'esterno... Se dopo 4 anni non sei riuscito a superare la cosa... Quanto pensi che potrai continuare così? Fermo restando la gravità della cosa devi voltare pagina. Non dico di spingere un bottone e tornare a dirle "ti amo", quello se non li provi più c'è poco da fare. Ma non puoi massacrare te e massacrare lei a tempo indeterminato. Quello che non capisco perché confessarti un tradimento do 7 anni (11-4)... Poteva risparmiarsi


  Quoto, in toto. Confessare dopo tutto questo tempo o è masochismo o è ricerca di qualcos'altro, di poco razionale.


----------



## Bacatr (30 Dicembre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Anche se è facile dirlo quando si parlano di cose dall'esterno... Se dopo 4 anni non sei riuscito a superare la cosa... Quanto pensi che potrai continuare così? Fermo restando la gravità della cosa devi voltare pagina. Non dico di spingere un bottone e tornare a dirle "ti amo", quello se non li provi più c'è poco da fare. Ma non puoi massacrare te e massacrare lei a tempo indeterminato. Quello che non capisco perché confessarti un tradimento do 7 anni (11-4)... Poteva risparmiarsi


Non so dire , ha voluto farmi capire che era sincera , nella sua testa forse si stava invaghendo del collega e ha pensato così di distogliere L attenzione ,.
In realtà mi ha anche detto che avevano pensato ( lui è L altro) che ai tempi lo sapessi e li avessi perdonati


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Quanti anni ha vostro figlio? Sei sicuro che lei non si sia più vista col tipo negli ultimi quattro anni? Fate ancora sesso (dici che lei si è annullata), oppure tu o lei avete difficoltà ad essere naturali? 
Certo che è ben strano confessare dopo sette anni...
Tua moglie è una persona profondamente religiosa?
Ma....non ricordo se l'hai detto : tu nel perdurare del tradimento non hai subdorato alcunché; oppure ti facevi pure tu i cazzi tuoi?


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Non capisco....tua moglie ha detto sei mesi e LUI due anni?  
Ma ci hai parlato?
Mmm.... strana sta storia!
Tu quantomeno eri assente ,o non volevi vedere; probabilmente tua moglie te l'ha sbattuto in faccia,, il tradimento, per vedere se eri vivo o morto!


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non capisco....tua moglie ha detto sei mesi e LUI due anni?
> Ma ci hai parlato?
> Mmm.... strana sta storia!
> Tu quantomeno eri assente ,o non volevi vedere; probabilmente tua moglie te l'ha sbattuto in faccia,, il tradimento, per vedere se eri vivo o morto!


Ma ha detto che si eccita al pensiero .
Mi sa che va a finire bene


----------



## Bacatr (30 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha vostro figlio? Sei sicuro che lei non si sia più vista col tipo negli ultimi quattro anni? Fate ancora sesso (dici che lei si è annullata), oppure tu o lei avete difficoltà ad essere naturali?
> Certo che è ben strano confessare dopo sette anni...
> Tua moglie è una persona profondamente religiosa?
> Ma....non ricordo se l'hai detto : tu nel perdurare del tradimento non hai subdorato alcunché; oppure ti facevi pure tu i cazzi tuoi?


Figlio 8 anni , e la storia è davvero finita( era di  12 anni fa) adesso mia moglie ( che sa tutto  )  e la sua sono molto amiche. Si è annullata non in quel senso semmai sono io che spesso non voglio farlo.( in quei momenti a volte penso al tradimento)


----------



## Bacatr (30 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non capisco....tua moglie ha detto sei mesi e LUI due anni?
> Ma ci hai parlato?
> Mmm.... strana sta storia!
> Tu quantomeno eri assente ,o non volevi vedere; probabilmente tua moglie te l'ha sbattuto in faccia,, il tradimento, per vedere se eri vivo o morto!


Considera che il tradimento era di 6/ 7 anni prima


----------



## Bacatr (30 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ha detto che si eccita al pensiero .
> Mi sa che va a finire bene


a volte mi fa schifo
comunque non la cerco quasi mai


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> sposato da una decina di anni e da 18 stiamo insieme ,
> 4 anni fa mi ha confessato di avermi tradito 11 anni fa con un ragazzo molto più giovane poi diventato nostro amico nonché suo testimone di nozze . La storia è più finita dopo 6 mesi ( lui invece ha detto che è durata un paio di anni) ma per anni sono stati confidenti e migliori amici , lei dice che ha fatto quasi da seconda mamma ( hanno15 anni di differenza e lui aveva 22 anni).
> Ho reagito malissimo , con insulti , con continui interrogatori, per sapere tutto , per capire perché ... Sono al punto di partenza un giorno mi pare di stirare bene l'altro la odio.Me ne sarei già andato ma per molte ragioni ( specialmente per proteggerà mio figlio) accetto una vita infelice senza amore , con rancore .
> ...


ciao bacatr

In anzi tutto bevenuto, anche io ho i tuoi stessi problemi, anche se ci sono alcune differenze.
Per esempio la mia è fresca, sono passati solo otto mesi, non mi è stato confessato,
Anche io ho reagito malissimo, 
Ho provato odio e rancore , ma ora tutto si è sfumato, in primis per i miei figli.
Anche io ho immaginato lei con l'altro, ma non ho mai provato eccitazione.
Per il resto quoto tutto.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> No , ci ho messsso molto tempo ma ho smesso ( raramente durante certi litigi mi esce qualche parola di troppo) mi tengo dentro l'infelicita.
> Il problema che esteriormente si vede e lei mi assilla chiedendomi cosa penso e perché non sono più il simpatico e e la persona allegra che conosceva , io dico che non ho nulla e questo genera litigi continui  , non mi capisce dice che sono depresso per il lavoro o altro e entramo in un discorso circolare. Io generalmente non la cerco , a volte la rifiuto, e lei non capisce perché


Minkia ha pure voglia di scoparti..... faccia di bronzo.
È molto difficile,ti capisco.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ha detto che si eccita al pensiero .
> Mi sa che va a finire bene


Aspirante cuck?
Scherzo eh!


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> a volte mi fa schifo
> comunque non la cerco quasi mai


Ti capisco,lo dico a te, ma per primo a me: cerca di accettare il "nuovo" rapporto con lei,anche se è molto difficile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Dire semplicemente che non riesce a superare  il tradimento?
Tanto per essere chiari. Lei potrebbe aver pensato in passato ed ora, che ha un marito a cui non frega niente.


----------



## Bacatr (31 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dire semplicemente che non riesce a superare  il tradimento?
> Tanto per essere chiari. Lei potrebbe aver pensato in passato ed ora, che ha un marito a cui non frega niente.


Dire che non ho accettato il tradimento è la pura realtà è che se non avessi figli me ne sarei andato è la semplice verità che le ho anche detto ma è come se non sentisse.
Anni fa invece eravamo felici e sapeva che L' amavo mi ha detto che non ha mai smesso di amarmi e non ha mai capito come mai si è invaghita di un altro È stata per molto tempo riempita di attenzioni , sono diventati amici e solo più avanti lei ci è cascata, per poi più avanti avere la forza di staccarsi e vivere nel rimorso. Questo è quello che dice e non mi ha dato la colpa dicendo che non me ne fregava nulla!


----------



## francoff (31 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Dire che non ho accettato il tradimento è la pura realtà è che se non avessi figli me ne sarei andato è la semplice verità che le ho anche detto ma è come se non sentisse.
> Anni fa invece eravamo felici e sapeva che L' amavo mi ha detto che non ha mai smesso di amarmi e non ha mai capito come mai si è invaghita di un altro È stata per molto tempo riempita di attenzioni , sono diventati amici e solo più avanti lei ci è cascata, per poi più avanti avere la forza di staccarsi e vivere nel rimorso. Questo è quello che dice e non mi ha dato la colpa dicendo che non me ne fregava nulla!


Ma che rimorso ! Ha fatto quello che le piaceva , ad un certo punto ha deciso di smettere ed ha smesso . Tant e' ne ha parlato come di una cosa lontana capitata ad altri . Ha vissuto benissimo , ha vissuto con te per te ( spero ) ma ha vissuto bene . Buon anno


----------



## Diletta (31 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Dire che non ho accettato il tradimento è la pura realtà è che se non avessi figli me ne sarei andato è la semplice verità che le ho anche detto ma è come se non sentisse.
> Anni fa invece eravamo felici e sapeva che L' amavo mi ha detto che non ha mai smesso di amarmi e non ha mai capito come mai si è invaghita di un altro È stata per molto tempo riempita di attenzioni , sono diventati amici e solo più avanti lei ci è cascata, per poi più avanti avere la forza di staccarsi e vivere nel rimorso. Questo è quello che dice e non mi ha dato la colpa dicendo che non me ne fregava nulla!


Per prima cosa mi sembra strano che in quattro anni tu non abbia appurato la verità dei fatti, a cominciare dalla durata del tradimento, il che non mi appare un dettaglio insignificante.
La comprensione e l'eventuale, sempre auspicabile quando si decide di restare insieme, 'digestione' del malloppone, passano dall'aver molto chiaro il quadro della situazione, e qui di chiarezza ne vedo pochina...


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma che rimorso ! Ha fatto quello che le piaceva , ad un certo punto ha deciso di smettere ed ha smesso . Tant e' ne ha parlato come di una cosa lontana capitata ad altri . Ha vissuto benissimo , ha vissuto con te per te ( spero ) ma ha vissuto bene . Buon anno


Ciao Franco, il rimorso ci sta,come detto diverse volte ,in più parti ,qua dentro, non per la scelta di lei di tradire, ma per i risvolti sull'assetto familiare,derivanti dall'essere scoperta. Ma in questo caso, credo che il vero rimorso sia  per averlo "confessato" di sua sponte. Confessione a conferma ,sigillo e garanzia che non vi fossero tradimenti in corso in quel momento; cosa evidentemente ritenuta necessaria a fugare dubbi di un marito che, evidentemente aveva subdorato qualcosa,ma non così indietro nel tempo.... Non vorrei dire,ma se ho dubbi oggi,non li esprimo dopo anni! E, non escluderei che lei per rassicurare il marito abbia sfanculato l'amico di famiglia per coprire altro,o lo stesso menage,che forse era ancora in atto, garantendo invece che fosse terminato da anni. In tutto questo mi chiedo dove fosse il marito. 
In queste situazioni,non so se "apprezzare" di più una moglie che da traditrice si "annulla" (come dice il nostro amico) per la famiglia (per il marito,meno credibile) ,oppure, che mantiene un atteggiamento inalterato ,non da zerbino, mettendosi nella condizione di essere "riconquistata" dal marito.....
Niente sarà mai più come prima, comunque!


----------



## Bacatr (31 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per prima cosa mi sembra strano che in quattro anni tu non abbia appurato la verità dei fatti, a cominciare dalla durata del tradimento, il che non mi appare un dettaglio insignificante.
> La comprensione e l'eventuale, sempre auspicabile quando si decide di restare insieme, 'digestione' del malloppone, passano dall'aver molto chiaro il quadro della situazione, e qui di chiarezza ne vedo pochina...


Per lei è durato qualche mese 3/4 
lui subito ha detto che è durato un paio d'anni poi messo alle strette ha pensato alle successive fidanzate ha detto forse sei mesi forse un anno ma forse per lo stress di un interrogatorio  O per il tempo passato i suoi ricordi non erano precisissimi


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Per lei è durato qualche mese 3/4
> lui subito ha detto che è durato un paio d'anni poi messo alle strette ha pensato alle successive fidanzate ha detto forse sei mesi forse un anno ma forse per lo stress di un interrogatorio  O per il tempo passato i suoi ricordi non erano precisissimi


La concezione del tempo....è  vero che sia una convenzione; però due anni contro tre mesi.....Sai,l'hai colto di sorpresa : non si erano messi bene d'accordo!
Secondo me la relazione forse dura ancora.....


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La concezione del tempo....è  vero che sia una convenzione; però due anni contro tre mesi.....Sai,l'hai colto di sorpresa : non si erano messi bene d'accordo!
> Secondo me la relazione forse dura ancora.....


Forse lei intendeva 90/120 chiavate


----------



## disincantata (31 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Per lei è durato qualche mese 3/4
> lui subito ha detto che è durato un paio d'anni poi messo alle strette ha pensato alle successive fidanzate ha detto forse sei mesi forse un anno ma forse per lo stress di un interrogatorio  O per il tempo passato i suoi ricordi non erano precisissimi



Saro' strana io. Ma, da tradita, mi fa piu' arrabbiare che, avendoti tradito con lui, poi se lo sia scelto come testimone di nozze (ipocriti entrambi) ed  abbia continuato a fargli frequentare te e la vostra casa, i  vostri  figli,  diventando pure amica della moglie del suo ex amante.
Lo frequentate ancora?  Se si, diventi complice.

Inoltre, se l'hai beccata a mandare msg equivoci ad un collega, scusami  ma e' recidiva, ci  credo poco che una chiami amore un semplice amico, ed in piu' la  sua  reazione nervosa, con confessione,  fa presumere che avesse da sviare la discussione. Mi lascia dubbiosa.

Chiedi consigli a Danny per accertati  non ti stia prendendo ancora  per il naso.

Lo so che senza figli si farebbero scelte diiverse.
Pero' e'  importante capire chi abbiamo in casa, almeno  dopo.


----------



## Diletta (31 Dicembre 2017)

Bacatr ha detto:


> per caso ho visto che messaggiava molto spesso con un collega  usando parole " intime" come tesoro, amore e quando ho chiesto chiarimenti lei mi ha giurato che erano solo amici che si confidavano ... e dopo un po'mi ha detto " ti giuro l'unica volta che ti ho tradito è stato con .... tanti anni fa .
> *Forse ha creduto che il tempo passato attenuasse la colpa* e  che la sua sincerità mi facesse calmare.
> In realtà non è stato così ma è stata una bomba .
> Notare che il lui ... eradiventato un nostro amico che frequentavamo con le rispettive famiglie


Sì, è un pensiero molto ricorrente...(visto dalla loro prospettiva però) :unhappy:


----------



## Divì (31 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Saro' strana io. Ma, da tradita, mi fa piu' arrabbiare che, avendoti tradito con lui, poi se lo sia scelto come testimone di nozze (ipocriti entrambi) ed  abbia continuato a fargli frequentare te e la vostra casa, i  vostri  figli,  diventando pure amica della moglie del suo ex amante.
> Lo frequentate ancora?  Se si, diventi complice.
> 
> Inoltre, se l'hai beccata a mandare msg equivoci ad un collega, scusami  ma e' recidiva, ci  credo poco che una chiami amore un semplice amico, ed in piu' la  sua  reazione nervosa, con confessione,  fa presumere che avesse da sviare la discussione. Mi lascia dubbiosa.
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2017)

*tradito*

Prima di darti risposte vorrei chiederti qualcosa...
Le cose prima della confessione come andavano? E' stata la confessione a destabilizzare tutto?

Sia chiaro sempre di tradimento si tratta ma ha delle strane connotazioni, lui molto giovane, lei materna, discordanze sulla durata del rapporto etc. Inoltre la loro amicizia amicizia é perdurante?

Comunque azzardo un'ipotesi, cosa ti crea la certezza di fare il bene di tuo figlio nel mantenere questa larva di rapporto in cui la predominanza é la rabbia, il rancore e la totale distanza verso di lei? Credi faccia bene a te, al figlio ed al rapporto? Domandati perché non puoi o non sai perdonare e cerca di capire cosa veramente non sopporti, l'affronto, la menzogna, l'offesa al tuo amor proprio? 
Sono domande a cui solo tu puoi rispondere, ma prima di decidere valuta se sei pronto a far sì che il vostro nucleo familiare trovi pace.  Questo stato di cose non fa bene a nessuno e quando non si riesce a passare oltre é malsano insistere...
Osserva le tue sensazioni e le tue reazioni ed immagina di essere il tuo più caro amico a cui vorresti dare un consiglio... probabilmente capirai che tanto dolore, tanta sofferenza e tanto rancore non aiutano te e neppure tuo figlio e decidi se chiudere una situazione che porta malessere a tutti, o aprire alla speranza che il capitolo sia chiuso pensando che tutti sbagliamo e che, a volte, oltre a perdonare gli altri. é necessario perdonare noi stessi per la nostra incapacità di voler uscire dalla sofferenza. 
Tu non hai meno valore perché lei ti ha tradito, prova a pensare che l'essere sleale riguarda lei non la tua autostima che é intatta e quindi potrebbe anche essere benevola. Tuttavia se realizzi che non riesci, insistendo vi condannerete tutti ad una vita difficile, umiliante per te che sprechi anni di vita, inutile per lei che non potrà recuperarti e triste per tuo figlio che comunque percepirà la disarmonia della famiglia.


----------



## tullio (31 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Saro' strana io. Ma, da tradita, mi fa piu' arrabbiare che, avendoti tradito con lui, poi se lo sia scelto come testimone di nozze (ipocriti entrambi) ed  *abbia continuato a fargli frequentare te e la vostra casa*, i  vostri  figli,  diventando pure amica della moglie del suo ex amante.
> Lo frequentate ancora?  Se si, diventi complice.
> 
> Inoltre, se l'hai beccata a mandare msg equivoci ad un collega, scusami  ma e' recidiva,* ci  credo poco che una chiami amore un semplice amico*, ed in piu' *la  sua  reazione nervosa, con confessione,  fa presumere che avesse da sviare la discussione*. Mi lascia dubbiosa.


In effetti ci sono molte cose che lasciano perplessi. L'amicizia con il primo, culminata nello stretto rapporto, anzi incorci di rapporti, nel e dopo il matrimonio lascia pensare, appunto, che sia (stata?) un'amicizia molto stretta: troppo stretta.
C'è stata poi una nuova relazione, completa o meno non sappiamo ma abbastanza intima comunque. Anche qui: troppo intima. 
Infine una confessione tardiva, quantomeno inopportuna. 
C'è da pensare ma non si può vivere di pensieri. Così quello che farei è mettere la signora a tavolino, chiudere la porta e chiederle tutto ma proprio tutto. Se vuole ricostruire qualcosa ha solo questa possibilità: nessun'altra. Ti serve la verità e solo la verità: chiarisci che non puoi vivere di sospetti e che, così, non ce la fai a tenere unita la famiglia. Lei deve aiutarti e lo può fare solo dicendo tutto. Non vuoi sapere i dettagli piccanti: vuoi sapere cosa provava, soprattutto cosa provava per te, in quei momenti. perché ha mantenuto quell'amicizia. Quanto tempo è durata davvero. Che cosa è stato e cosa è lui per lei. Perché questa confessione dopo anni, perché non è stata zitta. Poi tutto di questa nuova sbandata: non sei così scemo da credere che chiami amore un amico. Anche qui: tutto, compreso ciò che lei trova insoddisfacente nel vostro rapporto, e quindi cosa trova di insoddisfacente in te. 
Da parte tua le ripeti le tue difficoltà: che così, come è ora, non te la senti di sentirti sposato. Che hai molte difficoltà e che ti senti infelice. Non devi polemizzare: devi solo essere chiaro. Questo discorso non è per giudicare (chissà quante colpe avrai tu ai suoi occhi, magare molte effettive...) ma per capire. Solo sapendo la realtà di lei puoi adattarti alla tua realtà di ora. Qualunque sia poi il modo con cui ti adatterai. 
E, in ogni caso, mai più rapporti con il tipo. Con nessuno dei due. 
...non sarà facile ma per quel che conta...buon 2018!


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Saro' strana io. Ma, da tradita, mi fa piu' arrabbiare che, avendoti tradito con lui, poi se lo sia scelto come testimone di nozze (ipocriti entrambi) ed  abbia continuato a fargli frequentare te e la vostra casa, i  vostri  figli,  diventando pure amica della moglie del suo ex amante.
> Lo frequentate ancora?  Se si, diventi complice.
> 
> Inoltre, se l'hai beccata a mandare msg equivoci ad un collega, scusami  ma e' recidiva, ci  credo poco che una chiami amore un semplice amico, ed in piu' la  sua  reazione nervosa, con confessione,  fa presumere che avesse da sviare la discussione. Mi lascia dubbiosa.
> ...


A me invece sta cosa fa tanto Dynasty


----------



## disincantata (31 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me invece sta cosa fa tanto Dynasty


La vita pero' spesso si rivela ancora piu'  intricata rispetto alle varie telenovelas.

Solo che anche quando le vediamo,  dal vero intendo, crediamo riguardino solo la vita degli altri.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> La vita pero' spesso si rivela ancora piu'  intricata rispetto alle varie telenovelas.
> 
> Solo che anche quando le vediamo,  dal vero intendo, crediamo riguardino solo la vita degli altri.


Non è quello. Il distacco è fondamentale per giudicare serenamente, anche quando è forzato è imposto perché l'argomento ti coinvolge


----------



## Circe (1 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Figlio 8 anni , e la storia è davvero finita( era di  12 anni fa) adesso mia moglie ( che sa tutto  )  e la sua sono molto amiche. Si è annullata non in quel senso semmai sono io che spesso non voglio farlo.( in quei momenti a volte penso al tradimento)


Ciao Bacart, io gli uomini proprio non li capisco.....vi piacciono le donne easy, alle quali piace il sesso, che non si fanno problemi a darla e poi quando e' vostra moglie vi cade il mondo addosso? Non vedermi cinica e spietata...sono stata tradita anch'io, quindi capisco ogni tuo dolore. Ma dopo 4 anni la cosa piu saggia che puoi fare e' farti andare bene la scarpa che hai. Finche arriverai un giorno al perdono o all'abbandono. Dici che non riesci a dirle ti amo....sei ancora nella fase sentimentale....tira fuori gli attributi, facci sesso, non dirle ti amo e viviti la vita come viene. Al diavolo tutti. E lei? Usala! Come ha saputo fare con le sue menzogne con te. E non sentirti in colpa. Come viene viene. Nel frattempo almeno ti diverti e non ti reputa pure un depresso. Che sta gia a fare la gatta morta con un collega la vittima.


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Bacart, io gli uomini proprio non li capisco.....vi piacciono le donne easy, alle quali piace il sesso, che non si fanno problemi a darla e poi quando e' vostra moglie vi cade il mondo addosso? Non vedermi cinica e spietata...sono stata tradita anch'io, quindi capisco ogni tuo dolore. Ma dopo 4 anni la cosa piu saggia che puoi fare e' farti andare bene la scarpa che hai. Finche arriverai un giorno al perdono o all'abbandono. Dici che non riesci a dirle ti amo....sei ancora nella fase sentimentale....tira fuori gli attributi, facci sesso, non dirle ti amo e viviti la vita come viene. Al diavolo tutti. E lei? Usala! Come ha saputo fare con le sue menzogne con te. E non sentirti in colpa. Come viene viene. Nel frattempo almeno ti diverti e non ti reputa pure un depresso. Che sta gia a fare la gatta morta con un collega la vittima.


Ah beh! Insomma,gli consigli di mettersi in coda....
Un consiglio simile lo attenderei da un uomo,pur non condividendolo; ma da una donna....
Vero che potrebbe soprassedere evitando di farsi coinvolgere sessualmente e sentimentalmente,nel mentre si organizza per "abbandonare", come dici,e nel mentre mantenere un sano distacco da lei; ma, proprio per questo,è indispensabile non lasciarsi coinvolgere, soprattutto se lui prova qualcosa.Ed il fatto che sia qui a lamentarsi,ne è la prova.
Il maschio  non è sempre ricattabile o controllabile tramite gli impulsi sessuali.... non tutti sono morti figa!


----------



## Circe (1 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ah beh! Insomma,gli consigli di mettersi in coda....


Ma che coda.....gli amanti uomini non fanno sesso con la donna che e' di un altro? E godono della situazione? Perche' quando e' la propria moglie a farlo con piu di uno vi scattano certi meccanismi?  Ma dai....quando subisci una simile bastardata da chi ami .....devi andare avanti e nel migliore dei modi. Adesso c'e' solo lui....perche si priva del sesso? Perche' si auto lesiona? Cosa ne guadagna a stare triste e da solo? Allora visto che ha deciso di starci....tanto vale che se la gode la vita. Chi vivra vedra'..... le lacrime dei traditi non sono meritate da chi li ha fatti soffrire. La vita e' una bisogna rialzarsi e scrollarsi la polvere di dosso


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma che coda.....gli amanti uomini non fanno sesso con la donna che e' di un altro? E godono della situazione? Perche' quando e' la propria moglie a farlo con piu di uno vi scattano certi meccanismi?  Ma dai....quando subisci una simile bastardata da chi ami .....devi andare avanti e nel migliore dei modi. Adesso c'e' solo lui....perche si priva del sesso? Perche' si auto lesiona? Cosa ne guadagna a stare triste e da solo? Allora visto che ha deciso di starci....tanto vale che se la gode la vita. Chi vivra vedra'..... le lacrime dei traditi non sono meritate da chi li ha fatti soffrire. La vita e' una bisogna rialzarsi e scrollarsi la polvere di dosso


Verissimo: o dentro o fuori. Se si sta dentro non ha senso macerarsi.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Bacart, io gli uomini proprio non li capisco.....vi piacciono le donne easy, alle quali piace il sesso, che non si fanno problemi a darla


Ti chiedo cortesemente di depennarmi da questa "famiglia" di uomini / maschi  :carneval:

A me quelle che la danno anche al gatto non interessano nemmeno un po', a livello di averci intimità fisica, intendo


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il maschio  non è sempre ricattabile o controllabile tramite gli impulsi sessuali.... non tutti sono morti figa!


È vero!

È un convincimento tutto al femminile questo (di certa parte femminile, ovvio) che peraltro si sposa benissimo con la descrizione di maschio fatta l'altro giorno da Orbis

"Sono un maschio che ci posso fare..? Sono impotente di fronte al ricatto del sesso"

Queste 2 visioni contrapposte si incastrano perfettamente

Personalmente queste forme di ricatto, da maschio, quando le ho percepite su di me, mi han fatto estrema tenerezza


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma che coda.....gli amanti uomini non fanno sesso con la donna che e' di un altro? E godono della situazione? Perche' quando e' la propria moglie a farlo con piu di uno vi scattano certi meccanismi?  Ma dai....quando subisci una simile bastardata da chi ami .....devi andare avanti e nel migliore dei modi. Adesso c'e' solo lui....perche si priva del sesso? Perche' si auto lesiona? Cosa ne guadagna a stare triste e da solo? Allora visto che ha deciso di starci....tanto vale che se la gode la vita. Chi vivra vedra'..... le lacrime dei traditi non sono meritate da chi li ha fatti soffrire. La vita e' una bisogna rialzarsi e scrollarsi la polvere di dosso


Sul dentro o fuori condivido.
Sul sesso io credo invece sia davvero la cosa più naturale del mondo il rifiuto del sesso se non consideri il sesso semplicemente un sfogo fisico
Se cade la stima in automatico mi si annulla il desiderio


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma che coda.....gli amanti uomini non fanno sesso con la donna che e' di un altro? E godono della situazione? Perche' quando e' la propria moglie a farlo con piu di uno vi scattano certi meccanismi?  Ma dai....quando subisci una simile bastardata da chi ami .....devi andare avanti e nel migliore dei modi. Adesso c'e' solo lui....perche si priva del sesso? Perche' si auto lesiona? Cosa ne guadagna a stare triste e da solo? Allora visto che ha deciso di starci....tanto vale che se la gode la vita. Chi vivra vedra'..... le lacrime dei traditi non sono meritate da chi li ha fatti soffrire. La vita e' una bisogna rialzarsi e scrollarsi la polvere di dosso


Non si tratta di lacrime dei traditi....anzi, ma di dignità! Se uno,come nel caso in oggetto ritiene di non "cedere al godimento" della vita privandosi del sesso con chi ritiene gliela abbia affossata ,la dignità, ha tutta la mia comprensione. Poi continui a fare esempi impropri: chi sceglie di fare l'amante di una donna sposata , condividendola, appunto sceglie! Invece mi pare diverso scoprire di avere la moglie condivisa a propria insaputa! 
Ovvero,permani  nello stereotipo del maschio "morto di figa" ,che riporta al mondo animale: inseminare per inseminare,per perpetuare la propria genealogia (e di questo si è discusso molto anche qui).
Capisco che in fondo la tua sia una provocazione dettata dalla delusione subita nel tradimento, ma ti assicuro che il "maschio" è molto di più ed eterogeneo nella propria essenza dell'immagine caricaturale che ne dai.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (1 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sul dentro o fuori condivido.
> Sul sesso io credo invece sia davvero la cosa più naturale del mondo il rifiuto del sesso se non consideri il sesso semplicemente un sfogo fisico
> Se cade la stima in automatico mi si annulla il desiderio


quoto


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Verissimo: o dentro o fuori. Se si sta dentro non ha senso macerarsi.


Il nostro, che potrei essere io, ha spiegato molto bene il motivo del "dentro": per i figli! Il fatto di rimanere riuscendo a stabilire un rapporto accettabile per i figli, va  compreso ed anche valorizzato. Evidentemente se non si supera il "trauma" e quindi rimane un distacco inevitabile,ma accettabile,senza conflittualità, non può che giovare nella gestione dei figli.Come già ho detto, vedere un figlio nel quotidiano , oppure per poche ore e nei weekend alterni, non è assolutamente uguale!  La scelta sottostante di non praticare sesso nella coppia ,è appunto una scelta! L'importante è che non volino piatti e bicchieri.
Semmai, lo "sfogo" sessuale, accertata l'impossibilità di ricostruzione della coppia,si cerca al di fuori, sempre non inficiando l'equilibrio familiare; che tanto, all'interno,sarebbe deprimente se finalizzato solo allo sfogo, appunto. Poi ciascuna coppia ha il proprio equilibrio,ogni situazione è diversa; ma quello che dice il nostro amico, ed anche Francoff (per citare una situazione analoga) lo capisco e condivido .


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Semmai, lo "sfogo" sessuale, accertata l'impossibilità di ricostruzione della coppia,si cerca al di fuori, sempre non inficiando l'equilibrio familiare; che tanto, all'interno,sarebbe deprimente se finalizzato solo allo sfogo, appunto. Poi ciascuna coppia ha il proprio equilibrio,ogni situazione è diversa; ma quello che dice il nostro amico, ed anche Francoff (per citare una situazione analoga) lo capisco e condivido .


Secondo me è deprimente anche cercare lo "sfogo" fuori perché nella coppia lo "sfogo" è deprimente

Nel senso.. anche fuori esistono esseri umani, e non diventano "cessi" per il solo fatto che tanto mica è mio marito/mia moglie 

Benissimo lo "sfogo" fuori nella misura in cui però è rispettato l'individuo che incontri fuori

Che può aver voglia di altro e non dei tuoi "sfoghi," che ti prendi con lui/lei perché la.tua coppia deve restare immacolata da simili cose


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me è deprimente anche cercare lo "sfogo" fuori perché nella coppia lo "sfogo" è deprimente
> 
> Nel senso.. anche fuori esistono esseri umani, e non diventano "cessi" per il solo fatto che tanto mica è mio marito/mia moglie
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2018)

E poi non capisco neanche granché il/la colpevole che resta per farsi trattare così.
Con tutta la mia scarsa simpatia per chi tradisce non so perché dovrebbe accettare di vivere come un detenuto di Guatanamo.


----------



## Bacatr (1 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi non capisco neanche granché il/la colpevole che resta per farsi trattare così.
> Con tutta la mia scarsa simpatia per chi tradisce non so perché dovrebbe accettare di vivere come un detenuto di Guatanamo.


Lei dice perché ama ed è solo caduta una volta perché si era infatuata...


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me è deprimente anche cercare lo "sfogo" fuori perché nella coppia lo "sfogo" è deprimente
> 
> Nel senso.. anche fuori esistono esseri umani, e non diventano "cessi" per il solo fatto che tanto mica è mio marito/mia moglie
> 
> ...


Nella misura in cui....certo!


----------



## Bacatr (1 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Bacart, io gli uomini proprio non li capisco.....vi piacciono le donne easy, alle quali piace il sesso, che non si fanno problemi a darla e poi quando e' vostra moglie vi cade il mondo addosso? Non vedermi cinica e spietata...sono stata tradita anch'io, quindi capisco ogni tuo dolore. Ma dopo 4 anni la cosa piu saggia che puoi fare e' farti andare bene la scarpa che hai. Finche arriverai un giorno al perdono o all'abbandono. Dici che non riesci a dirle ti amo....sei ancora nella fase sentimentale....tira fuori gli attributi, facci sesso, non dirle ti amo e viviti la vita come viene. Al diavolo tutti. E lei? Usala! Come ha saputo fare con le sue menzogne con te. E non sentirti in colpa. Come viene viene. Nel frattempo almeno ti diverti e non ti reputa pure un depresso. Che sta gia a fare la gatta morta con un collega la vittima.


In realtà non penso che mia moglie sia una facile a cui piace darla ... purtroppo
E una persona buona , di cui tutti mi parlano bene e L ammirano il problema semmai è che si era infatuata di testa mentre il lato fisico è stato marginale .
aPer me è peggio


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi non capisco neanche granché il/la colpevole che resta per farsi trattare così.
> Con tutta la mia scarsa simpatia per chi tradisce non so perché dovrebbe accettare di vivere come un detenuto di Guatanamo.


Per i figli! Caduto il "sacro" patto , ciascuno per sé , sempre nel rispetto dell'equlibrio familiare per destabilizzare il meno possibile. Lo so pure io che il meglio è troncare! Del resto, se chi ha tradito unilateralmente non accetta, può agire di conseguenza.Nessuna Guantanamo! E se ascoltiamo le statistiche di Bruja, è più facile (al 90%?!) che sia proprio il traditore a coltivare una relazione post scoperta...
La finalità è di traghettare i figli ad un'età in cui risentano meno del distacco.
E lo dice uno che il giorno dopo la scoperta l'ha convocata dall'avvocato. Ma ci si può ripensare,per il motivo che ho detto.


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> In realtà non penso che mia moglie sia una facile a cui piace darla ... purtroppo
> E una persona buona , di cui tutti mi parlano bene e L ammirano il problema semmai è che si era infatuata di testa mentre il lato fisico è stato marginale .
> aPer me è peggio



E te lo ha detto lei che e' stato marginale?

Guarda che i traditori raccontano un sacco di bugie sperando di attenuare i danni. Lui aveva 15 anni meno, dubito molto che il sesso sia stato marginale.


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> In realtà non penso che mia moglie sia una facile a cui piace darla ... purtroppo
> E una persona buona , di cui tutti mi parlano bene e L ammirano il problema semmai è che si era infatuata di testa mentre il lato fisico è stato marginale .
> aPer me è peggio


Scusa eh! Per sdrammatizzare.....
Ma detto così, sembra quello a cui gli amici chiedevano come fosse sua moglie a letto, e lui rispondeva:
" Mah... c'è chi dice bene, chi dice male..."


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Lei dice perché ama ed è solo caduta una volta perché si era infatuata...


Ma si deve stare bene, non essere trattati come schifezza.


----------



## Bacatr (1 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si deve stare bene, non essere trattati come schifezza.


Scusa spiegati meglio


----------



## Bacatr (1 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> E te lo ha detto lei che e' stato marginale?
> 
> Guarda che i traditori raccontano un sacco di bugie sperando di attenuare i danni. Lui aveva 15 anni meno, dubito molto che il sesso sia stato marginale.


In realtà ho molti messaggi che ho scoperto che mi pare lo dimostrino ed un altro nostro amico ( mio) a cui lei si era confidata ai tempi spiegando la sua infatuazione ma anche lo rimorso verso di me perché mi amava


----------



## Bacatr (1 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Scusa eh! Per sdrammatizzare.....
> Ma detto così, sembra quello a cui gli amici chiedevano come fosse sua moglie a letto, e lui rispondeva:
> " Mah... c'è chi dice bene, chi dice male..."


Non penso sia così ma fa più male pensare che andassero a casa sua e si coccolassero e abbracciassero quadrando la tele da innamorati olei andasse ad ascoltarlo suonare


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> In realtà ho molti messaggi che ho scoperto che mi pare lo dimostrino ed un altro nostro amico ( mio) a cui lei si era confidata ai tempi spiegando la sua infatuazione ma anche lo rimorso verso di me perché mi amava


Ci capisco sempre meno. Tu hai trovato messaggi di 10 anni fa?  O messaggi del dopo tradimento?   Ma che lei ti ami e' molto molto probabile.
E proprio per questo una/uno  non tradisce, se ama, tanto per.....il sesso in questi casi diventa importante, una vacanza, subito dopo si torna alla realta', che magari piace e anche  molto di piu'. 

O ti riferisci al collega?


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Non penso sia così ma fa più male pensare che andassero a casa sua e si coccolassero e abbracciassero quadrando la tele da innamorati olei andasse ad ascoltarlo suonare



Sti musicisti  cuccano alla grande.


----------



## Bacatr (2 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci capisco sempre meno. Tu hai trovato messaggi di 10 anni fa?  O messaggi del dopo tradimento?   Ma che lei ti ami e' molto molto probabile.
> E proprio per questo una/uno  non tradisce, se ama, tanto per.....il sesso in questi casi diventa importante, una vacanza, subito dopo si torna alla realta', che magari piace e anche  molto di piu'.
> 
> O ti riferisci al collega?


No mi riferisco a lui e mi riferisco a messaggi su Messenger con una sua amica che sa tutto e parlano liberamente dei loro pensieri.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> In realtà non penso che mia moglie sia una facile a cui piace darla ... purtroppo
> E una persona buona , di cui tutti mi parlano bene e L ammirano il problema semmai è che si era infatuata di testa mentre il lato fisico è stato marginale .
> aPer me è peggio





Bacatr ha detto:


> No mi riferisco a lui e mi riferisco a messaggi su Messenger con una sua amica che sa tutto e parlano liberamente dei loro pensieri.


Ma....insomma, tu hai accesso ai messaggi di tua moglie , e lei non ha nemmeno il pudore di contenersi nei suoi commenti? Cose vecchie e più recenti si intrecciano come se tu fossi un semplice spettatore della scena! Mi pare tutto strano..... E lei è innamorata e non capisce il tuo stato d'animo quando la rifiuti? Mah......


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma....insomma, tu hai accesso ai messaggi di tua moglie , e lei non ha nemmeno il pudore di contenersi nei suoi commenti? Cose vecchie e più recenti si intrecciano come se tu fossi un semplice spettatore della scena! Mi pare tutto strano..... E lei è innamorata e non capisce il tuo stato d'animo quando la rifiuti? Mah......


P.s. forse sono i messaggi dell'amica che vedi....non di tua moglie,e penso nemmeno di lui! Comunque bella amica.... però,se è così,tua moglie è proprio una stonza (eh scusa)


----------



## Bacatr (2 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma....insomma, tu hai accesso ai messaggi di tua moglie , e lei non ha nemmeno il pudore di contenersi nei suoi commenti? Cose vecchie e più recenti si intrecciano come se tu fossi un semplice spettatore della scena! Mi pare tutto strano..... E lei è innamorata e non capisce il tuo stato d'animo quando la rifiuti? Mah......


Chiaramente li ho letti quando sospettavo e la controllavo poi non piu
quindi 4 anni fa


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Chiaramente li ho letti quando sospettavo e la controllavo poi non piu
> quindi 4 anni fa


Comunque, fratello, se hai intenzione di Rimanere per i figli tieni duro e,se non ti va, non la scopare più! Dipende da te,da quanto sei cinico.


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sti musicisti  cuccano alla grande.


:rotfl::up:


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2018)

*???*



Bacatr ha detto:


> Lei dice perché ama ed è solo caduta una volta perché si era infatuata...


Sarà come dici ma siccome sono una a cui non piace cincischiare, quindi alle corte, non vedi che questa situazione anche volendola guardare con ottimismo è una galera esistenziale... e per di più state male tutti.  
Ha un senso?


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> No , ci ho messsso molto tempo ma ho smesso ( raramente durante certi litigi mi esce qualche parola di troppo) mi tengo dentro l'infelicita.
> Il problema che esteriormente si vede e *lei mi assilla chiedendomi cosa penso e perché non sono più il simpatico e e la persona allegra che conosceva *, io dico che non ho nulla e questo genera litigi continui  , non mi capisce *dice che sono depresso per il lavoro o altro *e entramo in un discorso circolare. Io generalmente non la cerco , a volte la rifiuto, e lei non capisce perché


Due cose:
la prima è quella evidenziata: mi sembra che lei ti conosca molto poco se rimane sbalordita dal tuo cambiamento di carattere...se ti conoscesse saprebbe il motivo di ciò che definisce depressione, oppure ci arriverebbe a saperlo se fosse vero che lei si è macerata nel rimorso (come ha detto). Per questo, ci credo poco, non dico che non abbia avuto il bisogno di alleggerirsi la coscienza, ma il senso di colpa è un'altra cosa e chi lo ha provato è in empatia con l'altro, ovvero, lo sarebbe con te.

La seconda: allora avevi qualche sospetto al tempo che hai lasciato cadere o non hai voluto approfondire? Mi riferisco al fatto che hai detto che la controllavi.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> No , ci ho messsso molto tempo ma ho smesso ( raramente durante certi litigi mi esce qualche parola di troppo) mi tengo dentro l'infelicita.
> Il problema che esteriormente si vede e lei mi assilla chiedendomi cosa penso e perché non sono più il simpatico e e la persona allegra che conosceva , io dico che non ho nulla e questo genera litigi continui  , non mi capisce dice che sono depresso per il lavoro o altro e entramo in un discorso circolare. Io generalmente non la cerco , a volte la rifiuto, e lei non capisce perché


La stai massacrando pure così. 
Se ti sei disamorato diglielo chiaro. 
Anche perché la mercato su tuo figlio la butti uguale.
Non riuscire a superare il tradimento é un problema tuo. Non suo.
Anche perché se non le dici la verità non la metti manco in condizione di decidere se sei ancora qualcuno con cui valga la pena stare o solo 'na palla al piede.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Due cose:
> la prima è quella evidenziata: mi sembra che lei ti conosca molto poco se rimane sbalordita dal tuo cambiamento di carattere...se ti conoscesse saprebbe il motivo di ciò che definisce depressione, oppure ci arriverebbe a saperlo se fosse vero che lei si è macerata nel rimorso (come ha detto). Per questo, ci credo poco, non dico che non abbia avuto il bisogno di alleggerirsi la coscienza, ma il senso di colpa è un'altra cosa e chi lo ha provato è in empatia con l'altro, ovvero, lo sarebbe con te.
> 
> La seconda: allora avevi qualche sospetto al tempo che hai lasciato cadere o non hai voluto approfondire? Mi riferisco al fatto che hai detto che la controllavi.


Oh. Ma nessuno si è accorto delle date? Si sarà fatta 'na scopata prima di mettere su famiglia. E che sarà mai...
Le cose vanno contestualizzate, che periodo vivevano come coppia, ai tempi del suo tradimento?
Non sarà magari che lei viveva il classico periodo di inquietudine che vivono le donne quando stanno per 28000 anni con una persona e il rapporto non cresce non crepa? Perché se no tanto vale che crediamo agli unicorni e festa finita :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> E te lo ha detto lei che e' stato marginale?
> 
> Guarda che i traditori raccontano un sacco di bugie sperando di attenuare i danni. Lui aveva 15 anni meno, dubito molto che il sesso sia stato marginale.


Pure I cornuti nel tentativo di passare da santi dicono un sacco di cazzate. A loro stessi, alla famiglia e ai figli di solito.
Ma tante tante tante.


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2018)

*....*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure I cornuti nel tentativo di passare da santi dicono un sacco di cazzate. A loro stessi, alla famiglia e ai figli di solito.
> Ma tante tante tante.


Sottoscrivo e concordo, spesso accade che chi ha subito un torto faccia due errori grossolani, perda dignità nella reazione al tradimento e racconti verità manipolate specialmente ai figli che andrebbero preservati.  Va da sé che questo non scusa né assolve l'altro/a...  
Quando si tradisce tuttavia  bisognerebbe chiedersi se una volta scoperti si sarà in grado di gestire l'evento riducendo i danni e prendendosi carico delle conseguenze,  ma questo accade proprio raramente...


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Oh. Ma nessuno si è accorto delle date? Si sarà fatta 'na scopata prima di mettere su famiglia. E che sarà mai...*
> Le cose vanno contestualizzate, che periodo vivevano come coppia, ai tempi del suo tradimento?
> Non sarà magari che lei viveva il classico periodo di inquietudine che vivono le donne quando stanno per 28000 anni con una persona e il rapporto non cresce non crepa? Perché se no tanto vale che crediamo agli unicorni e festa finita :rotfl:


Tò, un altro che la pensa come mio marito!
E anche un po' come me, in effetti.
Contestualizzare, sì, è quello che ho fatto anch'io, pari pari, e penso che vada sempre fatto.


----------



## Bacatr (2 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Due cose:
> la prima è quella evidenziata: mi sembra che lei ti conosca molto poco se rimane sbalordita dal tuo cambiamento di carattere...se ti conoscesse saprebbe il motivo di ciò che definisce depressione, oppure ci arriverebbe a saperlo se fosse vero che lei si è macerata nel rimorso (come ha detto). Per questo, ci credo poco, non dico che non abbia avuto il bisogno di alleggerirsi la coscienza, ma il senso di colpa è un'altra cosa e chi lo ha provato è in empatia con l'altro, ovvero, lo sarebbe con te.
> 
> La seconda: allora avevi qualche sospetto al tempo che hai lasciato cadere o non hai voluto approfondire? Mi riferisco al fatto che hai detto che la controllavi.


ai tempi non avevo nessun sospetto perché uscivamo insieme sempre e lei lo ha conosciuto sentendolo cantare insieme a me
Io L ho controllata 4( su Messenger wattzapp mail ) 4 anni fa quando era sempre a messaggiare con il suo collega.
I messaggi che mandava al suo ex amante erano normali) mentre quando massaggiava con L' amica l'altra raccontava dei suoi problemi col marito , dell amante e parlavano quasi solo di quello fino ad un giorno il cui L amica le ha scritto " è mai più ricominciata la storia con ... e mia moglie ha risposto che era finito tutto già ai tempi.
in realtà non le ha mai parlato neanche del suo collega


----------



## Bacatr (2 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La stai massacrando pure così.
> Se ti sei disamorato diglielo chiaro.
> Anche perché la mercato su tuo figlio la butti uguale.
> Non riuscire a superare il tradimento é un problema tuo. Non suo.
> Anche perché se non le dici la verità non la metti manco in condizione di decidere se sei ancora qualcuno con cui valga la pena stare o solo 'na palla al piede.


Ti stai sbagliando di grosso lo sa benissimo che io non L ho perdonata e le ho detto più di una volta che sto con lei per i figlio


----------



## Bacatr (2 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh. Ma nessuno si è accorto delle date? Si sarà fatta 'na scopata prima di mettere su famiglia. E che sarà mai...
> Le cose vanno contestualizzate, che periodo vivevano come coppia, ai tempi del suo tradimento?
> Non sarà magari che lei viveva il classico periodo di inquietudine che vivono le donne quando stanno per 28000 anni con una persona e il rapporto non cresce non crepa? Perché se no tanto vale che crediamo agli unicorni e festa finita :rotfl:


Convivevamo già da 5 anni ed eravamo una famiglia perché io avevo accettato suo figlio come foss mio e lei tra le altre cose aveva alle spalle un matrimonio fallito perché era stata tradida


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> ai tempi non avevo nessun sospetto perché uscivamo insieme sempre e lei lo ha conosciuto sentendolo cantare insieme a me
> Io L ho controllata 4( su Messenger wattzapp mail ) 4 anni fa quando era sempre a messaggiare con il suo collega.
> I messaggi che mandava al suo ex amante erano normali) mentre quando massaggiava con L' amica l'altra raccontava dei suoi problemi col marito , dell amante e parlavano quasi solo di quello fino ad un giorno il cui L amica le ha scritto " è mai più ricominciata la storia con ... e mia moglie ha risposto che era finito tutto già ai tempi.
> in realtà non le ha mai parlato neanche del suo collega



Ah, ho capito.
Tu sapevi che tua moglie ha un carattere che dà confidenza agli amici (maschi)? Mi riferisco alle parole che usa, tesoro, amore etc., parole che per me sarebbero del tutto fuori contesto con un amico, ma che ho notato vengono utilizzate anche in rapporti amicali (bhò, il mondo va a rovescio, imho).


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Convivevamo già da 5 anni ed eravamo una famiglia perché io avevo accettato suo figlio come foss mio e lei tra le altre cose aveva alle spalle un matrimonio fallito perché era stata tradida


 ma oltre al figlio di lei, avete un figlio insieme?


----------



## Bacatr (2 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure I cornuti nel tentativo di passare da santi dicono un sacco di cazzate. A loro stessi, alla famiglia e ai figli di solito.
> Ma tante tante tante.


la famiglia non sa nulla come neanche il figlio 
in quanto alle cazzate ...quello che ho scritto sui fatti e la realtà mentre su quello che provo ...Chiaramente c è molto rancore che annebbia la vista è se ne parlo non è solo perché sono ferito ma qualcosa provo ancora chiaramente! Solamente è molto difficile leggersi dentro da un latprovo  quasi  odio dopo una storia che sembrava una fiaba ( era davvero una moglie buona e faceva di tutto per me è io per lei) dal l'altra vorrei dimenticare ma c è qualcosa che non so cos e che non me lo permette .


----------



## Bacatr (2 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma oltre al figlio di lei, avete un figlio insieme?


Sì certo di 8 anni


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> la famiglia non sa nulla come neanche il figlio
> in quanto alle cazzate ...quello che ho scritto sui fatti e la realtà mentre su quello che provo ...Chiaramente c è molto rancore che annebbia la vista è se ne parlo non è solo perché sono ferito ma qualcosa provo ancora chiaramente! Solamente è molto difficile leggersi dentro da un latprovo  quasi  odio dopo una storia che sembrava una fiaba ( era davvero una moglie buona e faceva di tutto per me è io per lei) dal l'altra vorrei dimenticare ma c è qualcosa che non so cos e che non me lo permette .


non comprendo perchè lei abbia fatto questa confessione.

Da parte tua ci dovrebbe essere più chiarezza, quando chiede cosa non va ripeterle sempre, Non riesco a digerire le corna.

Senza mezzi termini e sempre la stessa frase.

Dimenticare è impossibile. Ma fare sempre l'arrabbiato non ha senso.
Prenditi degli spazi tuoi, e confessa che quella sua "sviata" ti ha cambiato. Hai bisogno di ricalibrare il rapporto.
Ripetere e agire.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Ti stai sbagliando di grosso lo sa benissimo che io non L ho perdonata e le ho detto più di una volta che sto con lei per i figlio


Bene....fine delle trasmissioni! Non ti devi abbassare,allora, ad avere rapporti con lei che vadano oltre alla gestione della  famiglia. Anche se è molto difficile; che oltre al figlio ci sono anche gli aspetti economici, che già possono generare tensioni un una coppia "normale". Se lei proprio non capisce rispiega in modo chiaro i termini del "contratto".....Sei ancora giovane,nel mentre ti guardi in giro , ti prepari all'uscita per quando sarà il momento opportuno.
Ma, perdio, prima devi capire cosa vuoi veramente e, ciò dipende da cosa provi ancora per lei. Ma devi essere chiaro per prima con te stesso!


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Bene....fine delle trasmissioni! Non ti devi abbassare,allora, ad avere rapporti con lei che vadano oltre alla gestione della  famiglia. Anche se è molto difficile; che oltre al figlio ci sono anche gli aspetti economici, che già possono generare tensioni un una coppia "normale". Se lei proprio non capisce rispiega in modo chiaro i termini del "contratto".....Sei ancora giovane,nel mentre ti guardi in giro , ti prepari all'uscita per quando sarà il momento opportuno.
> Ma, perdio, prima devi capire *cosa vuoi veramente e, ciò dipende da cosa provi ancora per lei. Ma devi essere chiaro per prima con te stesso*!


Credo che voglia essere solo lasciato in pace. Meglio dire , vivere da separato in casa. 

Lei credo che non abbia capito che il fine sia quello. Dovrebbero accordarsi esplicitamente


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2018)

*Bacatr*

Ho letto tutte le tue motivazioni, elucubrazioni e spiegazioni sulla vostra storia... quello che capisco é che vivete una relazione pesante, disamorata e retta solo dalle responsabilità.  Ma la responsabilità sul cercare di essere felici e di non chiudere in un tunnel senza sbocco le vostre vite non la analizzate? 
Non ha senso vivere così, spalmate malessere dovunque, fra voi fingendo, in famiglia mentendo e con i figli recitando una farsa pietosa.  Siete così certi che, anche in modo subliminale, questa percezione di malessere non renda consapevoli di disagi i soggetti terzi?
Oltre al dovere di salvaguardare i figli esiste anche il loro diritto alla verità ed all'amore sereno e non avvelenato dalla coercizione...  poi ovviamente ognuno è norma di sé stesso


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo e concordo, spesso accade che chi ha subito un torto faccia due errori grossolani, perda dignità nella reazione al tradimento e racconti verità manipolate specialmente ai figli che andrebbero preservati.  Va da sé che questo non scusa né assolve l'altro/a...
> Quando si tradisce tuttavia  bisognerebbe chiedersi se una volta scoperti si sarà in grado di gestire l'evento riducendo i danni e prendendosi carico delle conseguenze,  ma questo accade proprio raramente...


 io questa affannosa ricerca di pesi e contrappesi non la capisco. Non è che la qualifica di tradito o di traditore dia in maniera automatica una superiorità morale. Invece molto spesso il cornuto trasforma una situazione contingente in un assoluto, si carica a palletoni e comincia a cagare verità rivelate. Come se le corna fossero uno status che aumenta la profondità trasformando all'improvviso un cretino del detentore del l'ira dei giusti


Diletta ha detto:


> Tò, un altro che la pensa come mio marito!
> E anche un po' come me, in effetti.
> Contestualizzare, sì, è quello che ho fatto anch'io, pari pari, e penso che vada sempre fatto.


Sempre


Bacatr ha detto:


> Ti stai sbagliando di grosso lo sa benissimo che io non L ho perdonata e le ho detto più di una volta che sto con lei per i figlio


Questo cambia tutto. Se lei non ti ha mandato affanculo ancora evidentemente le vai bene così.


Bacatr ha detto:


> Convivevamo già da 5 anni ed eravamo una famiglia perché io avevo accettato suo figlio come foss mio e lei tra le altre cose aveva alle spalle un matrimonio fallito perché era stata tradida


Ok


Bacatr ha detto:


> la famiglia non sa nulla come neanche il figlio
> in quanto alle cazzate ...quello che ho scritto sui fatti e la realtà mentre su quello che provo ...Chiaramente c è molto rancore che annebbia la vista è se ne parlo non è solo perché sono ferito ma qualcosa provo ancora chiaramente! Solamente è molto difficile leggersi dentro da un latprovo  quasi  odio dopo una storia che sembrava una fiaba ( era davvero una moglie buona e faceva di tutto per me è io per lei) dal l'altra vorrei dimenticare ma c è qualcosa che non so cos e che non me lo permette .


Sì ma non puoi decidere per tutti e due.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credo che voglia essere solo lasciato in pace. Meglio dire , vivere da separato in casa.
> 
> Lei credo che non abbia capito che il fine sia quello. Dovrebbero accordarsi esplicitamente


Ovvio che non lo ha capito. Sennò ciaociao


----------



## Circe (2 Gennaio 2018)

Secondo me la ama. Adesso e' combattuto e deluso. A tal punto che qui si sta parlando della vecchia storia, mentre ha scoperto lei adesso a chattare amabilmente con un collega e non e' tanto preoccupato di questo.  Lei sara anche una persona buona ma e' in cerca di attenzioni continue. Se lui vive distaccato.....a breve se la ritrova nel letto di qualcun altro. E sara' dinuovo lei a scegliere per entrambi


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Secondo me la ama. Adesso e' combattuto e deluso. A tal punto che qui si sta parlando della vecchia storia, mentre ha scoperto lei adesso a chattare amabilmente con un collega e non e' tanto preoccupato di questo.  Lei sara anche una persona buona ma e' in cerca di attenzioni continue. Se lui vive distaccato.....a breve se la ritrova nel letto di qualcun altro. E sara' dinuovo lei a scegliere per entrambi


Quindi lui si deve spendere.....mettersi in competizione....
Però quando non potrà essere sul podio,allora...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si sposa benissimo con la descrizione di maschio fatta l'altro giorno da Orbis
> 
> "Sono un maschio che ci posso fare..? Sono impotente di fronte al ricatto del sesso"


Bastar@@, metti la citazione la prossima volta :rotfl:


----------



## Circe (2 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi lui si deve spendere.....mettersi in competizione....
> Però quando non potrà essere sul podio,allora...


Forse non mi sono spiegata....io penso che adesso, stando in un limbo, fa male solo a se stesso. Ne code, ne podio ne niente. Io lo inviterei a reagire....in un modo o nell'altro, finche capisce se continuare. Di vivere nel frattempo. Io ci sono passata, la vita non torna indietro, il tempo perso e' andato per sempre


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Secondo me la ama. Adesso e' combattuto e deluso. A tal punto che qui si sta parlando della vecchia storia, mentre ha scoperto lei adesso a chattare amabilmente con un collega e non e' tanto preoccupato di questo.  Lei sara anche una persona buona ma e' in cerca di attenzioni continue. Se lui vive distaccato.....a breve se la ritrova nel letto di qualcun altro. E sara' dinuovo lei a scegliere per entrambi


E per come ragiono io se lo merita alla grandissima. I silenzi delle donne vanno temuti.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata....io penso che adesso, stando in un limbo, fa male solo a se stesso. Ne code, ne podio ne niente. Io lo inviterei a reagire....in un modo o nell'altro, finche capisce se continuare. Di vivere nel frattempo. Io ci sono passata, la vita non torna indietro, il tempo perso e' andato per sempre


Ma lui non se la sente,e lo capisco.
È come il coraggio....se non c'è non te lo dai; e lui non ha lo slancio,e anche quando gli pare d'averlo poi si frena.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Gennaio 2018)

Ammiro le persone che riescono a condividere un tetto con chi le ha tradite..


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ammiro le persone che riescono a condividere un tetto con chi le ha tradite..


Coi figli è un attimo. Che ci vuole?


----------



## Bacatr (2 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma lui non se la sente,e lo capisco.
> È come il coraggio....se non c'è non te lo dai; e lui non ha lo slancio,e anche quando gli pare d'averlo poi si frena.


Purtroppo è proprio così ....


----------



## Diletta (3 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma lui non se la sente,e lo capisco.
> È come il coraggio....se non c'è non te lo dai; e lui non ha lo slancio,e anche quando gli pare d'averlo poi si frena.


Sono d'accordo con Circe: il limbo è insidioso e non giova a nessuno, ad un certo punto bisogna andare "di qui o di là", quindi fare una scelta e seguirla.
Questa scelta lui non l'ha fatta, è ancora troppo dipendente dagli stati d'animo del momento, invece arriva il tempo in cui a questi va lasciato poco spazio e tenuti sotto controllo perché confondono e basta.
E questo tempo è arrivato: lui deve scegliere: o ricostruire o lasciar perdere e deve farlo con la ragione, visto che i sentimenti non gli sono stati di molto aiuto.
Dopo fatta la scelta deve agire e basta tentennamenti: si va avanti!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Circe: il limbo è insidioso e non giova a nessuno, ad un certo punto bisogna andare "di qui o di là", quindi fare una scelta e seguirla.
> Questa scelta lui non l'ha fatta, è ancora troppo dipendente dagli stati d'animo del momento, invece arriva il tempo in cui a questi va lasciato poco spazio e tenuti sotto controllo perché confondono e basta.
> E questo tempo è arrivato: lui deve scegliere: o ricostruire o lasciar perdere e deve farlo con la ragione, visto che i sentimenti non gli sono stati di molto aiuto.
> Dopo fatta la scelta deve agire e basta tentennamenti: si va avanti!


Dilè, e su. Un tradito che non si coccola i traumi mica viene a scrivere qua :rotfl:


----------



## Circe (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dilè, e su. Un tradito che non si coccola i traumi mica viene a scrivere qua :rotfl:


C'e' anche un livello superiore....in cui presa coscienza del tutto, si fa capolino qui per vedere questo mondo parallelo come vive. E per quanto mi riguarda ad oggi mi immedesimo piu nei traditori che nei traditi. Forse perche mi rendo conto di essermi preclusa un'avventura che nel bene o nel male ti lascia sfumature forti che in una coppia di lunga data non si trovano ormai piu.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Forse perche mi rendo conto di essermi preclusa un'avventura che nel bene o nel male ti lascia sfumature forti che in una coppia di lunga data non si trovano ormai piu.


Perché non racconti...?

Anche a livello di sensazioni, non solo di "fatti"..


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Circe: il limbo è insidioso e non giova a nessuno, ad un certo punto bisogna andare "di qui o di là", quindi fare una scelta e seguirla.
> Questa scelta lui non l'ha fatta, è ancora troppo dipendente dagli stati d'animo del momento, invece arriva il tempo in cui a questi va lasciato poco spazio e tenuti sotto controllo perché confondono e basta.
> E questo tempo è arrivato: lui deve scegliere: o ricostruire o lasciar perdere e deve farlo con la ragione, visto che i sentimenti non gli sono stati di molto aiuto.
> Dopo fatta la scelta deve agire e basta tentennamenti: si va avanti!


Boh...non si è tutti uguali, ciascuno ha la propria sensibilità : Io con chi recidiva le situazioni dannose come se niente fosse, addirittura tentando spiegazioni improbabili (chiamare amore e/o tesoro un amico/a) e che,mi chiede il perché di una mia eventuale depressione ( arrabbiandosi pure!), mi sentirei manipolato.


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dilè, e su. Un tradito che non si coccola i traumi mica viene a scrivere qua :rotfl:


Buongiorno..,.. anche Lei, qua, di prima mattina.....


----------



## Circe (3 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché non racconti...?
> 
> Anche a livello di sensazioni, non solo di "fatti"..


Non posso raccontare perche non ho provato. Pero' immagino che i momenti con un amante, che sia per sesso o per sentimenti, hanno comunque un qualcosa di magico. Perche si entra in una "bolla" fuori della quale il resto non conta. Mentre tra moglie e marito entrano tutti i problemi esistenzialieconomicidifiglidinonniedelcappero


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> Non posso raccontare perche non ho provato. Pero' immagino che i momenti con un amante, che sia per sesso o per sentimenti, hanno comunque un qualcosa di magico. Perche si entra in una "bolla" fuori della quale il resto non conta. Mentre tra moglie e marito entrano tutti i problemi esistenzialieconomicidifiglidinonniedelcappero


Beh .. capisco che non hai provato "nei fatti" .. però mi è sembrato di capire che hai provato delle sensazioni, cullato desideri... 

Intendevo raccontare a questo livello qui

Che poi sono le cose che (ma questo è un discorso mio personale) sono infinitamente più interessanti di fatti nudi e crudi


----------



## Diletta (3 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Boh...non si è tutti uguali, ciascuno ha la propria sensibilità : Io con chi recidiva le situazioni dannose come se niente fosse, addirittura tentando spiegazioni improbabili (chiamare amore e/o tesoro un amico/a) e che,mi chiede il perché di una mia eventuale depressione ( arrabbiandosi pure!), mi sentirei manipolato.



Manipolato e preso anche un pochino per il culo!!
Lo penso anch'io, ma questo esula da quello che volevo dire...ovvero il consiglio di un'uscita salutare dal limbo in cui si trova da quattro anni. O dentro o fuori dal rapporto che anche questo non ha un significato letterale e materiale.
E' la ricerca di una disposizione d'animo a lui congeniale, la ricerca di un modo tutto suo per vivere la vita più serenamente che può.
E solo lui può farlo, magari aiutato da un esperto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> sono sposato da una decina di anni e da 18 stiamo insieme ,
> *4 anni fa mi ha confessato di avermi tradito 11 anni fa con un ragazzo molto più giovane poi diventato nostro amico nonché suo testimone di nozze *. La storia è più finita dopo 6 mesi ( lui invece ha detto che è durata un paio di anni) ma per anni sono stati confidenti e migliori amici , lei dice che ha fatto quasi da seconda mamma ( hanno15 anni di differenza e lui aveva 22 anni).
> Ho reagito malissimo , con insulti , con continui interrogatori, per sapere tutto , per capire perché ... Sono al punto di partenza un giorno mi pare di stare bene l'altro la odio.Me ne sarei già andato ma per molte ragioni ( specialmente per proteggere mio figlio) accetto una vita infelice senza amore, con rancore .
> ...


Ci provo per l’ultima volta: perché te l’ha confessato?


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Manipolato e preso anche un pochino per il culo!!
> Lo penso anch'io, ma questo esula da quello che volevo dire...ovvero il consiglio di un'uscita salutare dal limbo in cui si trova da quattro anni. O dentro o fuori dal rapporto che anche questo non ha un significato letterale e materiale.
> E' la ricerca di una disposizione d'animo a lui congeniale, la ricerca di un modo tutto suo per vivere la vita più serenamente che può.
> E solo lui può farlo, magari aiutato da un esperto.


Questo sarebbe l'ideale; ma parliamo in prospettiva "familiare" , per tutelare i figli. Una cosa non esclude l'altra. Ma mi pare che "lui" non riesca ad accettare una ricomposizione di coppia che, non è più "una favola" . Se rimane è per il figlio; e lo ha ribadito a lei. Lei ha capito ,mica no! Solo che vuole capra e cavoli e,forse anche qualcos'altro (un nuovo amichetto?)

Mi pare che far discendere la responsabilità dell'esito della relazione proprio a lui, sia disonesto; lei dovrebbe "accontentarsi" e non stressarlo, solo che, oltre che egoista ed egocentrica (chi è molto generoso,come lui dice,nasconde un certo narcisismo),appare ,per quel che lui racconta,anche molto superficiale , infantile,e per nulla empatica. L'unico consiglio che posso dare a Bactar, è di non lasciarsi  coinvolgere sull'altalena che lei gestisce ; che dopo sta'anche peggio (fino a che non si farà passare lo "schifo"). Come il fatto che lei lo cerchi sessualmente,che di per sè vuol dire poco e niente,rispetto ad una situazione con i pregressi che conosciamo. Forse è una strategia di lei per tutelare anch'essa figlio e "famiglia" . Ma sarebbe un modo sbagliato per lui che non riesce ad esternare e a chiarire.Una scopata  comandata non risolve. E forse nemmeno una terapia di coppia; proprio perché se c'é (ritornata o mai cessata) la sessualità, significa che qualcosa di molto profondo e traumatico è ancora lì,per lui. Evidentemente per lei è un mezzo di scambio, un elemento di trattativa che , però,non serve. Paradossalmente sarebbe molto più facile se lui non provasse alcun sentimento; gestirebbe solo col raziocinio la situazione,forse mettendosi al livello di lei. Ma, evidente mente , lui è quello più coinvolto a livello emotivo e sentimentale.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe l'ideale; ma parliamo in prospettiva "familiare" , per tutelare i figli. Una cosa non esclude l'altra. Ma mi pare che "lui" non riesca ad accettare una ricomposizione di coppia che, non è più "una favola" . Se rimane è per il figlio; e lo ha ribadito a lei. Lei ha capito ,mica no! Solo che vuole capra e cavoli e,forse anche qualcos'altro (un nuovo amichetto?)
> 
> Mi pare che far discendere la responsabilità dell'esito della relazione proprio a lui, sia disonesto; lei dovrebbe "accontentarsi" e non stressarlo, solo che, oltre che egoista ed egocentrica (chi è molto generoso,come lui dice,nasconde un certo narcisismo),appare ,per quel che lui racconta,anche molto superficiale , infantile,e per nulla empatica. L'unico consiglio che posso dare a Bactar, è di non lasciarsi  coinvolgere sull'altalena che lei gestisce ; che dopo sta'anche peggio (fino a che non si farà passare lo "schifo"). Come il fatto che lei lo cerchi sessualmente,che di per sè vuol dire poco e niente,rispetto ad una situazione con i pregressi che conosciamo. Forse è una strategia di lei per tutelare anch'essa figlio e "famiglia" . Ma sarebbe un modo sbagliato per lui che non riesce ad esternare e a chiarire.Una scopata  comandata non risolve. E forse nemmeno una terapia di coppia; proprio perché se c'é (ritornata o mai cessata) la sessualità, significa che qualcosa di molto profondo e traumatico è ancora lì,per lui. Evidentemente per lei è un mezzo di scambio, un elemento di trattativa che , però,non serve. Paradossalmente sarebbe molto più facile se lui non provasse alcun sentimento; gestirebbe solo col raziocinio la situazione,forse mettendosi al livello di lei. Ma, evidente mente , lui è quello più coinvolto a livello emotivo e sentimentale.


Per me stai costruendo un castello con due mattoni.
Può ben essere che entrambi i membri della coppia restino insieme per ragioni contingenti (figli, genitori, paese, soldi) ma è indubbio che abbiano provato sentimenti forti in passato e che ci siano sentimenti nel presente.
Da tradita ti dico che non credo che vada neppure sopravvalutato il tradimento. Non è che se una persona sceglie di assecondare l’attrazione che prova per un’altra finisce di provare attrazione e sentimenti per il tradito.
Costringersi da traditi a negarsi ogni tenerezza, conforto, sentimento per punire il traditore diventa una auto-punizione assurda.


----------



## arula (3 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci provo per l’ultima volta: perché te l’ha confessato?


l'aveva risposto sai, almeno credo anche se forse non direttamente a te.
L'ha trovata che chattava con uno e lei a discolpa gli ha rivelato che l'unica volta che lo ha tradito è stato ... eccetera


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me stai costruendo un castello con due mattoni.
> Può ben essere che entrambi i membri della coppia restino insieme per ragioni contingenti (figli, genitori, paese, soldi) ma è indubbio che abbiano provato sentimenti forti in passato e che ci siano sentimenti nel presente.
> Da tradita ti dico che non credo che vada neppure sopravvalutato il tradimento. Non è che se una persona sceglie di assecondare l’attrazione che prova per un’altra finisce di provare attrazione e sentimenti per il tradito.
> Costringersi da traditi a negarsi ogni tenerezza, conforto, sentimento per punire il traditore diventa una auto-punizione assurda.


Tutto può essere....ma lui arriva a dire che gli fa "schifo"...
L' autopunizione sarebbe proprio lasciarsi coinvolgere....
Non si tratta di punizione; ma di stato d'animo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Buongiorno..,.. anche Lei, qua, di prima mattina.....


Come posso dare un po' di ossigeno al tuo cervello in bancarotta?



Circe ha detto:


> C'e' anche un livello superiore....in cui presa coscienza del tutto, si fa capolino qui per vedere questo mondo parallelo come vive. E per quanto mi riguarda ad oggi mi immedesimo piu nei traditori che nei traditi. Forse perche mi rendo conto di essermi preclusa un'avventura che nel bene o nel male ti lascia sfumature forti che in una coppia di lunga data non si trovano ormai piu.


Infatti non si coccola il trauma passato il primo periodo di lagna funesta parla d'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> l'aveva risposto sai, almeno credo anche se forse non direttamente a te.
> L'ha trovata che chattava con uno e lei a discolpa gli ha rivelato che l'unica volta che lo ha tradito è stato ... eccetera


Ha senso?
Comunque io ho chiesto perché e non in quale circostanza. 
È evidente che se viene rivelata una cosa mai neppure sospettata è perché si vuole comunicare qualcosa.
Non capisco cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Tutto può essere....ma lui arriva a dire che gli fa "schifo"...
> L' autopunizione sarebbe proprio lasciarsi coinvolgere....
> Non si tratta di punizione; ma di stato d'animo.


Se fa schifo non ci dividi la casa.


----------



## Circe (3 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh .. capisco che non hai provato "nei fatti" .. però mi è sembrato di capire che hai provato delle sensazioni, cullato desideri...
> 
> Intendevo raccontare a questo livello qui
> 
> Che poi sono le cose che (ma questo è un discorso mio personale) sono infinitamente più interessanti di fatti nudi e crudi


L'elaborazione del tradimento da me subíto...   mi ha fatto cambiare i punti di vista. Non ho avuto nessun uomo che mi ha colpita diversamente e quindi non ho cullato desideri. Ma a volte mi capita di pensare a come sarebbe essere all'interno di un rapporto clandestino


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> L'elaborazione del tradimento da me subíto...   mi ha fatto cambiare i punti di vista. Non ho avuto nessun uomo che mi ha colpita diversamente e quindi non ho cullato desideri. Ma a volte mi capita di pensare a come sarebbe essere all'interno di un rapporto clandestino


Ah ok... 

Beh.. credo cambi molto da situazione e situazione...

Qui vengono esaltati aspetti puramente materiali (hanno scopato!!!) Che indubbiamente esistono, ma sono un "di cui" di un rapporto che comunque può anche essere di grande umanità e semplicità

Dipende dalle persone... Almeno credo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2018)

Circe ha detto:


> L'elaborazione del tradimento da me subíto...   mi ha fatto cambiare i punti di vista. Non ho avuto nessun uomo che mi ha colpita diversamente e quindi non ho cullato desideri. Ma a volte mi capita di pensare a come sarebbe essere all'interno di un rapporto clandestino


Hanno fatto due fiction interessanti di cui ho parlato in Disquisizioni culturali: The affair e Apple tree yard.


----------



## ilnikko (3 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha senso?
> Comunque io ho chiesto perché e non in quale circostanza.
> È evidente che se viene rivelata una cosa mai neppure sospettata è perché si vuole comunicare qualcosa.
> Non capisco cosa.


Ha confessato una cosa secondo lei "piu' leggera" - perchè lontana nel tempo e secondo i suoi calcoli non piu' importante - per sviare l'attenzione da qualcosa di attuale. 
E secondo me sono anche piu' di due se scava un attimino attentamente il nostro amico.
Buoni propositi per il 2018 : #mandalaacagare.
Auguri


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ha confessato una cosa secondo lei "piu' leggera" - perchè lontana nel tempo e secondo i suoi calcoli non piu' importante - per sviare l'attenzione da qualcosa di attuale.
> E secondo me sono anche piu' di due se scava un attimino attentamente il nostro amico.
> Buoni propositi per il 2018 : #mandalaacagare.
> Auguri


Questa è una buona ipotesi.


----------



## Bacatr (4 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci provo per l’ultima volta: perché te l’ha confessato?


Scusa forse non ti avevo risposto direttamente , lo farò ora ripetendo quanto hai detto e andando poi nel dettagglio.
quattro anni ffa ho visto mia moglie sempre a chattare per cui ho cominciato a controllarla ( sms wattzapp Messenger mail ) fino a quando ho trovato messaggi a un suo collega in cui c era scritto " amore" 
In realtà al di là di quella parola e di qualche " tesoro nulla di più neanche al altre persone. parlavano dei problebi di lui distrutto dal tradimento della moglie dei problemi con i figli ( uno arrestato con i Black bloc)e lei del figlio e dei problemi con me!
Non sapeva più come fare per riavermi felice e allegro visto che dopo la morte del padre ero caduto in una sorta di deepressione già da due anni .( palo le sue! Effettivamente ho subito e soffert tremendamente ) .
Dopo ciò io ho scoperto le carte e ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi che scriveva con l'amante ( ho bluffato  ma in fondo avrebbe potuto aver cancellato messaggi più compromettenti anche se dentro di me non ci credevo)
Lei era disperata diceva che non era possibile e che era un amico e un confidente ( oltre che molto più vecchio e non proprio un adone) .
Ho continuato a tormentarla per giorni ( sicuramente esagerando nei modi nei toni e con le parole) fino a quando ho cominciato a chiederle di giurarlo su i figli... e così ha fatto poi purtroppo ho avuto la bella ide di continuare per giorni di giurarmi che non aveva mai avuto nessun altro...Lei non voleva giurare nulla accampando scuse di ogni genere ( se no ti fidi filo dire che non mi hai mai amato ecc)
finche ( non ricordo benissimo) io le ho detto che me ne sarei andato o che comunque non sarei restato con una falsa e lei mi ha giurato sulla testa dei figli che no aveva mai avuto nessuno!!!!!!! tranne che con .. lui nèl 2005 era gennaio 2014

me lo ha detto come se io lo sapessi già ...inutile dire che non sono caduto per terra per miracolo 
poi mi ha spiegato che loro ( sai già che successivamente lui è la sua famiglia sono entrati nella nostra vita è luie diventato  anche mio amico ) pensavano sapessi tutto ma li avessi perdonati
Da lì in poi il disastro con io che per circa 2 anni le faccio vero e proprio,stalking chiedendole di tutto volendo sapere i particolari i perché è i per come, quante volte lo avevano fatto e i particolari anche intimi ...in prativca non nego che ero fuori di testa e più sapevo particolari è più andavo fuori? Pensavo e ripensavo ad ogni   particolare che mi raccontava mille volte ( rileggievo i messaggi( ci scrivevamo per ore) E su ogni di esso ci cortruivo un film ( come se non bastasse la realta) ...
Se ha detto quello allora ... ha fatto anche altro omagari mi ha detto solo una parte...( e poi chiedevo a lui e confrontavo le vesrsione e ogni piccola incongruenza veniva posta al staccio  e vomitata contro) confrontavo le ver
Praticament un incubo...
non so il perché e se è stata giusta la mia reazione ( sicuramente ho travalicato ogni confine e lei me lo ha lasciato fare , le davo della puttana ecc).
Non sono fiero ma così è stato e mi vergogno a raccontarlo ...
Lei si è annullato non ha più parlato con nessuno ecc e io controllato tutti imess ecc
( di nascosto chiaramente ...sono diventato una specie di investigatore)


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Scusa forse non ti avevo risposto direttamente , lo farò ora ripetendo quanto hai detto e andando poi nel dettagglio.
> quattro anni ffa ho visto mia moglie sempre a chattare per cui ho cominciato a controllarla ( sms wattzapp Messenger mail ) fino a quando ho trovato messaggi a un suo collega in cui c era scritto " amore"
> In realtà al di là di quella parola e di qualche " tesoro nulla di più neanche al altre persone. parlavano dei problebi di lui distrutto dal tradimento della moglie dei problemi con i figli ( uno arrestato con i Black bloc)e lei del figlio e dei problemi con me!
> Non sapeva più come fare per riavermi felice e allegro visto che dopo la morte del padre ero caduto in una sorta di deepressione già da due anni .( palo le sue! Effettivamente ho subito e soffert tremendamente ) .
> ...


 cosa ti è venuto in mente,?????
L'hai torturata psicologicamente quando non c'era motivo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Scusa forse non ti avevo risposto direttamente , lo farò ora ripetendo quanto hai detto e andando poi nel dettagglio.
> quattro anni ffa ho visto mia moglie sempre a chattare per cui ho cominciato a controllarla ( sms wattzapp Messenger mail ) fino a quando ho trovato messaggi a un suo collega in cui c era scritto " amore"
> In realtà al di là di quella parola e di qualche " tesoro nulla di più neanche al altre persone. parlavano dei problebi di lui distrutto dal tradimento della moglie dei problemi con i figli ( uno arrestato con i Black bloc)e lei del figlio e dei problemi con me!
> Non sapeva più come fare per riavermi felice e allegro visto che dopo la morte del padre ero caduto in una sorta di deepressione già da due anni .( palo le sue! Effettivamente ho subito e soffert tremendamente ) .
> ...


Questa è la sequenza dei fatti. Ma io chiedevo il perché.
Tu quale pensi che sia la ragione per la quale ha detto una cosa che avrebbe potuto non dire?
Non dire che è perché credeva che già lo sapessi e lo avessi superato. 
Io ho una mia idea, ma vorrei sapere la tua.
Questo è più importante del tradimento, per me.


----------



## Bacatr (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa ti è venuto in mente,?????
> L'hai torturata psicologicamente quando non c'era motivo.


La reazione non è stata lucida , sono daccordo
 ma volevo la sicurezza che non fosse nulla ( a dire il vero ero sicuro dentro di me) ma ogni risposta non mi bastava...
Chi mi assicurava nessuno mi poteva dare certezze in fondo


----------



## Bacatr (4 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la sequenza dei fatti. Ma io chiedevo il perché.
> Tu quale pensi che sia la ragione per la quale ha detto una cosa che avrebbe potuto non dire?
> Non dire che è perché credeva che già lo sapessi e lo avessi superato.
> Io ho una mia idea, ma vorrei sapere la tua.
> Questo è più importante del tradimento, per me.


Tra le righe l'ho scritto...
Mi è sembrata una confessione per farmi capire che lei era assolutamente sincera e che dovevo assolutamente crederle .Il vecchio tradimento per lei è stata una stupidaggine di cui non sapeva darsene una ragione ( ha cercato di spiegarmelo... non era mai stata cosi lusingata e cercata , aveva  avuto solo il primo marito , era stata tradita e non si era sentita più Donna visto che il marito aveva un altro si altro) ma non immaginava che io potessi reagire in questo modo .
Vedevo in lei disperazione voleva dimostrarmi che voleva solo me.
Almeno è quello che ho pensato
ma poi mi balenava l'idea che fosse ( come qualcuno ha scritto prima) che fosse una copertura per nascondere altro.
Il mio è diventato un mondo circolare , combattuto tra L uomo che ama e vorrebbe credere e dimenticare e L uomo ferito orgoglioso e disilluso che non vuol essere preso in giro ...nuovamente dalla p....
Ma non si può uscirne con certezze non si può leggere la mente


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

Sei una persona di merda. Il caso é chiuso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Tra le righe l'ho scritto...
> Mi è sembrata una confessione per farmi capire che lei era assolutamente sincera e che dovevo assolutamente crederle .Il vecchio tradimento per lei è stata una stupidaggine di cui non sapeva darsene una ragione ( ha cercato di spiegarmelo... non era mai stata cosi lusingata e cercata , aveva  avuto solo il primo marito , era stata tradita e non si era sentita più Donna visto che il marito aveva un altro si altro) ma non immaginava che io potessi reagire in questo modo .
> Vedevo in lei disperazione voleva dimostrarmi che voleva solo me.
> Almeno è quello che ho pensato
> ...


ha confessato per esasperazione. Avrai talmente esagerato per un messaggio idiota.
Per quello ho detto che l'hai torturata.
Le avrai fatto un mazzo chissà per quanto tempo, e poi ti ha dato in pasto questa scomoda vecchia verità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei una persona di merda. Il caso é chiuso.


E buongiorno:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ha confessato per esasperazione. Avrai talmente esagerato per un messaggio idiota.
> Per quello ho detto che l'hai torturata.
> Le avrai fatto un mazzo chissà per quanto tempo, e poi ti ha dato in pasto questa scomoda vecchia verità.


Non solo per esasperazione. Ormai lei era in 'trappola' perché doveva per forza giurare sui suoi figli e questo non se l'è sentita. Quindi, ha dovuto svuotare il sacco.


----------



## Bacatr (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ha confessato per esasperazione. Avrai talmente esagerato per un messaggio idiota.
> Per quello ho detto che l'hai torturata.
> Le avrai fatto un mazzo chissà per quanto tempo, e poi ti ha dato in pasto questa scomoda vecchia verità.


Hai ragione ha seri che L ho interrogata e tempestate di domante , in modo inquisitorio e ho sbagliato nei modi ,nei tempi ma il rancore e là disperazione mi guidavano e non avevo e ho lucidità 
comunque il tutto è durato molto tempo ma la confessione. È avvenuta nel giro di 1 /2 giorni penso perché si è sentita in trappola . Il punto però non è quello non penso ci sia stato niente con il collega ma il primo tradimento ( su quello ho voluto sapere ogni dettagglio) è ciò che non mi da pace... essersi invaghita e ceduto alle lusinghe di un ragazzino di 22 anni ( lei 36) e poi in un certo senso umiliarmi uscendo tutti insiemi nella stessa compagnia ( tutto è cominciato in un pub dove lui cantava) ...io ero completamente cieco è vero ma mi sembrava in amicizia con un ragazzino ,parlavano della sua morosa ecc non esisteva nella mia testa quella possibilità


----------



## Bacatr (4 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non solo per esasperazione. Ormai lei era in 'trappola' perché doveva per forza giurare sui suoi figli e questo non se l'è sentita. Quindi, ha dovuto svuotare il sacco.


Esatto si sentiva in trappola ma voleva farmi capire che in quel momento era sincera e che io vaneggiavo.


----------



## Bacatr (4 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei una persona di merda. Il caso é chiuso.


Devo dire che le tue risposte sempre coincise , sempre acide , sempre  contro traditi,  sono divertenti 
Sei il paladino che si erge in difesa dei traditori ma riesci in qualche modo s a renderti simpatico e animare il forum


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Tra le righe l'ho scritto...
> Mi è sembrata una confessione per farmi capire che lei era assolutamente sincera e che dovevo assolutamente crederle .Il vecchio tradimento per lei è stata una stupidaggine di cui non sapeva darsene una ragione ( ha cercato di spiegarmelo... non era mai stata cosi lusingata e cercata , aveva  avuto solo il primo marito , era stata tradita e non si era sentita più Donna visto che il marito aveva un altro si altro) ma non immaginava che io potessi reagire in questo modo .
> Vedevo in lei disperazione voleva dimostrarmi che voleva solo me.
> Almeno è quello che ho pensato
> ...


Anche per me lei ha confessato impulsivamente perché non ci fossero ombre tra voi.
Ha raccontato perché tu le credessi.
Non sopporti qualcosa avvenuta allora?
Ma dopo e ora com’è lei?
Lei è la donna che vuoi?


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2018)

*Stai scherzando?*



Bacatr ha detto:


> Esatto si sentiva in trappola ma voleva farmi capire che in quel momento era sincera e che io vaneggiavo.


Voleva darti in pasto un passato che riteneva perdonabile non pensando che ti avrebbe fatto ancora più male... ho la sensazione che tu conosca poco lei, lei conosca male te e che abbiate pensato entrambi, nel tempo, che potevate, sia pure attraverso l'amore, esservi semplicemente funzionali ... 
 Non ci vedo nulla di male, accade abbastanza spesso ma poi alla prova delle difficoltà il rapporto non regge.
Tuttavia, nonostante il papero sia stato tranciante verso di te, mi domando davvero quanto poco ti conosca lei se ha potuto pensare che quel tipo di confessione poteva essere compresa e in qualche modo tamponasse il problema.
E' vero che l'esasperazione porta a reazioni errate, ma pensare che una persona che voglia chiarimenti su un fatto si senta rispondere che in realtà c'é altro in passato lascia perplessi ... non era più giusto ed accettabile ostentare un animo offeso e dire che non avrebbe dato seguito ad una discussione assurda e delirante. Un giorno di silenzio ignorandoti sarebbe stato più proficuo e forse avrebbe placato gli animi e fatto riflettere sulla qualità del vostro rapporto e sulle sue complicazioni. 
La politica di dare in pasto qualcosa pur di placare una discussione la sposta senza risolvere nulla e spesso aggravandone i termini...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E buongiorno:rotfl:


Eh oh.


Bacatr ha detto:


> Devo dire che le tue risposte sempre coincise , sempre acide , sempre  contro traditi,  sono divertenti
> Sei il paladino che si erge in difesa dei traditori ma riesci in qualche modo s a renderti simpatico e animare il forum


Inutile che ti ammanti di fair play. Ero serissimo. 
Io non ce l'ho coi traditi. Ce l'ho con quelli che sdraiano l'anima alle persone come se le corna in testa fossero un salvacondotto morale. Torquemada oggi verrebbe condannato all'ergastolo ma all'epoca quando bruciava il clitoride alle streghe coi ferri  roventi lo faceva per salvare loro l'anima.
Per quello che hai fatto a tua moglie andresti asfaltato.
E. Non. Sto. Scherzando.


----------



## stany (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Devo dire che le tue risposte sempre coincise , sempre acide , sempre  contro traditi,  sono divertenti
> Sei il paladino che si erge in difesa dei traditori ma riesci in qualche modo s a renderti simpatico e animare il forum


Tra un'incursione e l'altra riesce a trovare il tempo per stazionare qua dentro ,H24....
Se io fossi un gran puttaniere al punto che dovessi trascurare il lavoro, troverei impossibile e ridicola la frequentazione con tale assiduità , di un forum come questo e, francamente,non potrebbe fregarmene di meno.
Comunque, " le sue perle di saggezza", come dici,animano il forum. È come la panda....."se non ci fosse , bisognerebbe inventarla".


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2018)

*Papero*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh oh.
> 
> Inutile che ti ammanti di fair play. Ero serissimo.
> Io non ce l'ho coi traditi. Ce l'ho con quelli che sdraiano l'anima alle persone come se le corna in testa fossero un salvacondotto morale. Torquemada oggi verrebbe condannato all'ergastolo ma all'epoca quando bruciava il clitoride alle streghe coi ferri  roventi lo faceva per salvare loro l'anima.
> ...



Sostanzialmente non posso dire che le tue affermazioni non abbiano un fondo di verità... i traditi sono da consolare, ma se il tradimento diventa il pass per restare in un rapporto in cui si ravvisa più la faida che il confronto, la chiusura di quello che alla fine risulta dannoso per entrambi sarebbe sanatorio. Davvero non si capisce perché portare avanti un tale stillicidio. 
 Torquemada a parte, le streghe non avevano vie di fuga, qui le avrebbero entrambi ... ci sono "prigioni" in cui la vera serratura chiusa é quella mentale.


----------



## ilnessuno (4 Gennaio 2018)

Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma quanto può essere sanatorio ad esempio l'andare con un'altra, per riequilibrare il rapporto e risanarlo?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente non posso dire che le tue affermazioni non abbiano un fondo di verità... i traditi sono da consolare, ma se il tradimento diventa il pass per restare in un rapporto in cui si ravvisa più la faida che il confronto, la chiusura di quello che alla fine risulta dannoso per entrambi sarebbe sanatorio. Davvero non si capisce perché portare avanti un tale stillicidio.
> Torquemada a parte, le streghe non avevano vie di fuga, qui le avrebbero entrambi ... ci sono "prigioni" in cui la vera serratura chiusa é quella mentale.


Come no? La via di fuga è il conformismo e l'acquiescenza.


----------



## ilnessuno (4 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come no? La via di fuga è il conformismo e l'acquiescenza.


Io odio il conformismo. Di certo non sono uno di quei tipi della serie che ascoltano la musica metal in adolescenza perchè devono opporsi a ciò che c'è di NORMALE, semplicemente me ne frego di tutti gli altri.
Sapete che c'è? Che i rapporti mi hanno scassato la mi****a e che adesso sarei più propenso ad andarmene a zoccole piuttosto che iniziare una nuova storia seria


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

Grazie per la tua testimonianza


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2018)

ilnessuno ha detto:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma quanto può essere sanatorio ad esempio l'andare con un'altra, per riequilibrare il rapporto e risanarlo?


Se questo concetto me lo proponesse mio figlio di 11 anni lo piglierei a calci in culo fino a befana


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2018)

*Paperonzolo*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come no? La via di fuga è il conformismo e l'acquiescenza.


Ma osi dare a me questa risposta !!!! Ahahaha...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2018)

*Però*



ilnessuno ha detto:


> Io odio il conformismo. Di certo non sono uno di quei tipi della serie che ascoltano la musica metal in adolescenza perchè devono opporsi a ciò che c'è di NORMALE, semplicemente me ne frego di tutti gli altri.
> Sapete che c'è? Che i rapporti mi hanno scassato la mi****a e che adesso sarei più propenso ad andarmene a zoccole piuttosto che iniziare una nuova storia seria


Ipse dixit ... d'altronde sostanzialmente hai tutto il libero arbitrio che vuoi.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma osi dare a me questa risposta !!!! Ahahaha...


Perché? Tu chi cazzo saresti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stany (4 Gennaio 2018)

ilnessuno ha detto:


> Io odio il conformismo. Di certo non sono uno di quei tipi della serie che ascoltano la musica metal in adolescenza perchè devono opporsi a ciò che c'è di NORMALE, semplicemente me ne frego di tutti gli altri.
> Sapete che c'è? Che i rapporti mi hanno scassato la mi****a e che adesso sarei più propenso ad andarmene a zoccole piuttosto che iniziare una nuova storia seria


Che dici: tanto son tutte zoccole, eh!
Hai appena iniziato e già getti la spugna?
Se ragioni così,non vai da alcuna parte....


----------



## stany (4 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se questo concetto me lo proponesse mio figlio di 11 anni lo piglierei a calci in culo fino a befana


Il tipo ha poche idee, ma ben confuse....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2018)

Errore


----------



## arula (4 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh oh.
> 
> Inutile che ti ammanti di fair play. Ero serissimo.
> Io non ce l'ho coi traditi. Ce l'ho con quelli che sdraiano l'anima alle persone come se le corna in testa fossero un salvacondotto morale. Torquemada oggi verrebbe condannato all'ergastolo ma all'epoca quando bruciava il clitoride alle streghe coi ferri  roventi lo faceva per salvare loro l'anima.
> ...


Pura curiosità:
E invece quelli che tradiscono e danno la colpa al tradito come li vedi?
... ho letto il tuo primo post, quello in cui ti dai dello stronzo...

In ogni caso quando si fa del male si trova sempre la propria giustificazione non capisco perchè tu lo associ solo al cornuto; facendo l'avvocato dovresti ormai conoscere per assodato che in carcere è pieno di innocenti no?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Pura curiosità:
> E invece quelli che tradiscono e danno la colpa al tradito come li vedi?
> ... ho letto il tuo primo post, quello in cui ti dai dello stronzo...
> 
> In ogni caso quando si fa del male si trova sempre la propria giustificazione non capisco perchè tu lo associ solo al cornuto; facendo l'avvocato dovresti ormai conoscere per assodato che in carcere è pieno di innocenti no?


Mamma mia che minestrone. Facciamo ordine:
1. Io non do la colpa a nessuno ne cerco giustificazioni. Motivo per cui è piuttosto difficile smuovermi. Sto bene come sto e quello che faccio, qualunque cosa sia, è finalizzato a farmi stare bene. Quindi che c'entra? Normalmente quelli che vogliono soddisfazone a prescindere sono i traditi.
2. I carceri sono pieni di colpevoli. Gli innocenti sono una parte residuale della massa. Ma parliamo (forse) di un caso su migliaia. Quindi l'esempio non calza.
3. Quando si fa del male si può con onestà intellettuale riconoscerlo, oppure cercare un puntello nella moral comune. Come se un paio di corna nobilitassero una testa di cazzo


----------



## arula (4 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mamma mia che minestrone. Facciamo ordine:
> 1. Io non do la colpa a nessuno ne cerco giustificazioni. Motivo per cui è piuttosto difficile smuovermi. Sto bene come sto e quello che faccio, qualunque cosa sia, è finalizzato a farmi stare bene. Quindi che c'entra? Normalmente quelli che vogliono soddisfazone a prescindere sono i traditi.


rileggeti il tuo primo post in questi luoghi ameni tesoro mio bello (dolce non potevo dirlo non lo sei ti do il beneficio d'inventario sul bello)



Arcistufo ha detto:


> 2. I carceri sono pieni di colpevoli. Gli innocenti sono una parte residuale della massa. Ma parliamo (forse) di un caso su migliaia. Quindi l'esempio non calza.


non hai capito il concetto, se chiedi ad un detenuto al 99% ti dirà che è innocente e ti addurrà la sua giustificazione alle azioni compiute
quindi chi fa del male ha sempre le sue giustificazioni, diversamente non lo farebbe (solo io vedo un giorno in pretura come hobby serale se non ho niente da fare?)



Arcistufo ha detto:


> 3. Quando si fa del male si può con onestà intellettuale riconoscerlo, oppure cercare un puntello nella moral comune. Come se un paio di corna nobilitassero una testa di cazzo


Infatti chi ha scritto il messaggio ha esplicitato che non aveva detto tutto inizialmente perchè se ne vergognava e che sapeva di aver esagerato ma tant'è che ormai l'aveva fatto (leggo tutte le frasi fino in fondo solo io? :unhappy

Lo so sono puntigliosa quindi sta attento a non invaghirti troppo che va a finire male riusciremmo a litigare pure sul sesso degli angeli prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## francoff (4 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Pura curiosità:
> E invece quelli che tradiscono e danno la colpa al tradito come li vedi?
> ... ho letto il tuo primo post, quello in cui ti dai dello stronzo...
> 
> In ogni caso quando si fa del male si trova sempre la propria giustificazione non capisco perchè tu lo associ solo al cornuto; facendo l'avvocato dovresti ormai conoscere per assodato che in carcere è pieno di innocenti no?


si l avvocato delle cause perse mai abilitato....


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> rileggeti il tuo primo post in questi luoghi ameni tesoro mio bello (dolce non potevo dirlo non lo sei ti do il beneficio d'inventario sul bello)
> 
> 
> non hai capito il concetto, se chiedi ad un detenuto al 99% ti dirà che è innocente e ti addurrà la sua giustificazione alle azioni compiute
> ...


La vedo molto molto difficile


----------



## arula (4 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La vedo molto molto difficile


non credi che litigheremmo sul sesso degli angeli o sul fatto che potresti invaghirti?
sulla seconda se non frequenti ragazzine sceme sai com'è?





ahahahahahahahahahahahha

e comunque si lo so ci mancherebbe pure prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrralleggio:


----------



## stany (4 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> non credi che litigheremmo sul sesso degli angeli o sul fatto che potresti invaghirti?
> sulla seconda se non frequenti ragazzine sceme sai com'è?
> 
> 
> ...


Aru..... che hai ,un picco ormonale?
Scrivigli in pvt,che così scombini gli schieramenti!


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> non credi che litigheremmo sul sesso degli angeli o sul fatto che potresti invaghirti?
> sulla seconda se non frequenti ragazzine sceme sai com'è?
> http://www.tradimento.net/images/imported/2018/01/1.jpg[/img
> ahahahahahahahahahahahha
> ...


----------



## Frithurik (4 Gennaio 2018)

*a quiquoqua*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché? Tu chi cazzo saresti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi ero promesso di ignorarti ma e' difficile, insisto a non leggerti.
Sei così stupido che accendi la luce per vedere se c’è buio!Vorrei renderti intelligente solo per un minuto per farti capire quanto sei idiota.Ma vai a cagare fallito di merda. 
P.s. rispondi quando vuoi non meriti risposta.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Mi ero promesso di ignorarti ma e' difficile, insisto a non leggerti.
> Sei così stupido che accendi la luce per vedere se c’è buio!Vorrei renderti intelligente solo per un minuto per farti capire quanto sei idiota.Ma vai a cagare fallito di merda.
> P.s. rispondi quando vuoi non meriti risposta.


Pensieri profondi. Brutta bestia la solitudine sotto le feste, vero? Salutami l'amico tuo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Hai ragione ha seri che L ho interrogata e tempestate di domante , in modo inquisitorio e ho sbagliato nei modi ,nei tempi ma il rancore e là disperazione mi guidavano e non avevo e ho lucidità
> comunque il tutto è durato molto tempo ma la confessione. È avvenuta nel giro di 1 /2 giorni penso perché si è sentita in trappola . Il punto però non è quello non penso ci sia stato niente con il collega ma il primo tradimento ( su quello ho voluto sapere ogni dettagglio) è ciò che non mi da pace... essersi invaghita e ceduto alle lusinghe di un ragazzino di 22 anni ( lei 36) e poi in un certo senso umiliarmi uscendo tutti insiemi nella stessa compagnia ( tutto è cominciato in un pub dove lui cantava) ...io ero completamente cieco è vero ma mi sembrava in amicizia con un ragazzino ,parlavano della sua morosa ecc non esisteva nella mia testa quella possibilità


mi spieghi cosa ti serve sapere i dettagli. Lui 22 anni, per me incomprensibile. Lo vedrei come un figlio. La tua lei, chissà cosa ci ha visto in un ragazzino.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ma vai a cagare fallito di merda.


...[video=youtube;v3rSHBpvqI8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3rSHBpvqI8[/video]


----------



## Bacatr (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi spieghi cosa ti serve sapere i dettagli. Lui 22 anni, per me incomprensibile. Lo vedrei come un figlio. La tua lei, chissà cosa ci ha visto in un ragazzino.


Non lo so cosa  ha visto in realtà ,lei dice  che si è sentita come una ragazzina che viene lusingata e corteggiata per diverso tempo e poi si è lasciata andare senza rendermene conto per poi rendermene conto è chiudere immediatamente il rapporto ( dopo almeno sei mesi...) 
in quanto a me, volevo sapere tutti i dettagli è vero e non so neanche spiegarti tutte le ragioni in quanto ad ogni scoperta corrispondeva nuovo dolore e nuovi se , ma e forse. 
Speravo di sentir sminuita quella sua storia per sentirmi meglio , sapere che ci aveva fatto sesso 3 volte e non 100 , che lei non lo amava ma era solo infatuata ma qualunque risposta era una pugnalata .


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi spieghi cosa ti serve sapere i dettagli. Lui 22 anni, per me incomprensibile. Lo vedrei come un figlio. La tua lei, chissà cosa ci ha visto in un ragazzino.



Macron e la moglie???  

Come si fa ad entrare nelle teste di altri?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Non lo so cosa  ha visto in realtà ,lei dice  che si è sentita come una ragazzina che viene lusingata e corteggiata per diverso tempo e poi si è lasciata andare senza rendermene conto per poi rendermene conto è chiudere immediatamente il rapporto ( dopo almeno sei mesi...)
> in quanto a me, volevo sapere tutti i dettagli è vero e non so neanche spiegarti tutte le ragioni in quanto ad ogni scoperta corrispondeva nuovo dolore e nuovi se , ma e forse.
> Speravo di sentir sminuita quella sua storia per sentirmi meglio , sapere che ci aveva fatto sesso 3 volte e non 100 , che lei non lo amava ma era solo infatuata ma qualunque risposta era una pugnalata .


 certo, era ovvio.
Ogni dettaglio fa star male, non ci voleva molto a capirlo.
Possibile che si sia sentito una ragazzina.
Con uno così giovane, è stata veramente una stupidaggine.
Ti sei fatto del male da solo chiedendo.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lui 22 anni, per me incomprensibile.


..

[video=youtube;fLbUdMsS7Dk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=9s&v=fLbUdMsS7Dk[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Macron e la moglie???
> 
> Come si fa ad entrare nelle teste di altri?


si certamente, a sono casi rari e spesso con interessi di mezzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..
> 
> [video=youtube;fLbUdMsS7Dk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=9s&v=fLbUdMsS7Dk[/video]


ciao carissimo, ma finisce lì. Una donna matura si stanca di un ragazzino


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si certamente, a sono casi rari e spesso con interessi di mezzo.



Secondo me c'e' un po' di tutto, anche attrazioni inspiegabili.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ciao carissimo, ma finisce lì. Una donna matura si stanca di un ragazzino


...
[video=youtube;U8er-B_Slx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8er-B_Slx0[/video]


----------



## Bacatr (4 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per me lei ha confessato impulsivamente perché non ci fossero ombre tra voi.
> Ha raccontato perché tu le credessi.
> Non sopporti qualcosa avvenuta allora?
> Ma dopo e ora com’è lei?
> Lei è la donna che vuoi?


Sì certo non sopporto quello che è successo nel 2005. Per me l'amore implica un rapporto unico di esclusività e il sapere che così non è stato ha cambiato tutto. Il rapporto non è più è mai sara quello di prima , ( perché io non sono piu quello che ero) non sento più L amore che provavo anche se in questi 4 anni riconosco che abbia cercato di dare molto.
Vorrei amare ma non riesco , vorrei dimenticare ma dopo periodi che in cui sto bene e mi pare di aver raggiunto serenità ecco riapparire dentro di me quel "mostro " che mi divora senza sapere perché ..
.la Donna che voglio? Bella domanda , lo è sempre stata ma da allora i nostri litigi ( perché lei non capisce mi dal del pazzo perché non la perdono dicendo che è stata una cazzata di molti anni fa, mi dice che così faccio del male a mia figlia ecc) sono quotidiani e offuscano il mio giudizio .
E diventata una donna diversa che non mi piace o è solo la sofferenza che mi ha cambiato e me la fa vedere diversamente.
come ho gia scritto sessualmente non la cerco quasi mai
anche quando sono attirato , la guardò ma pin rifuggo per evitare che durante il rapporto i venga di nuovo in mente il quadro di lei nuda insieme a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Sì certo non sopporto quello che è successo nel 2005. Per me l'amore implica un rapporto unico di esclusività e il sapere che così non è stato ha cambiato tutto. Il rapporto non è più è mai sara quello di prima , ( perché io non sono piu quello che ero) non sento più L amore che provavo anche se in questi 4 anni riconosco che abbia cercato di dare molto.
> Vorrei amare ma non riesco , vorrei dimenticare ma dopo periodi che in cui sto bene e mi pare di aver raggiunto serenità ecco riapparire dentro di me quel "mostro " che mi divora senza sapere perché ..
> .la Donna che voglio? Bella domanda , lo è sempre stata ma da allora i nostri litigi ( perché lei non capisce mi dal del pazzo perché non la perdono dicendo che è stata una cazzata di molti anni fa, mi dice che così faccio del male a mia figlia ecc) sono quotidiani e offuscano il mio giudizio .
> E diventata una donna diversa che non mi piace o è solo la sofferenza che mi ha cambiato e me la fa vedere diversamente.
> ...


Sinceramente io non capisco la visualizzazione. Le interferenze mentali invece sì.
Le interferenze si superano non pensandoci, ma non cercando di non farlo perché è proprio  il modo di farne un pensiero ossessivo, ma attraverso la sostituzione.
Dovresti creare un repertorio di pensieri gradevoli attraverso un agito piacevole.
Torna a fare l’amore spesso e le interferenze passeranno.
Comunque hai molti pensieri svalutanti e auto-svalutanti che non credo tu possa riordinare (e in gran parte mettere in soffitta) senza un sostegno terapeutico. 
Dopo quattro anni non si può stare così. Del resto già avevi reagito in modo ossessivo già quattro anni fa.
Sono modalità pericolose per il tuo equilibrio.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...[video=youtube;v3rSHBpvqI8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3rSHBpvqI8[/video]


Cos'è il genio?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cos'è il genio?




[video=youtube;tEY3v8X-6v0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEY3v8X-6v0[/video]


----------



## Bacatr (4 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non capisco la visualizzazione. Le interferenze mentali invece sì.
> Le interferenze si superano non pensandoci, ma non cercando di non farlo perché è proprio  il modo di farne un pensiero ossessivo, ma attraverso la sostituzione.
> Dovresti creare un repertorio di pensieri gradevoli attraverso un agito piacevole.
> Torna a fare l’amore spesso e le interferenze passeranno.
> ...


Pensieri svalutanti... ecc spiegati meglio se puoi


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;tEY3v8X-6v0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEY3v8X-6v0[/video]


 il sassaroli è il mio personaggio preferito di sempre


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Pensieri svalutanti... ecc spiegati meglio se puoi


Se pensi lei indegna e stai con lei, tu diventi uno che sta con una indegna. Non sono cose che fanno stare bene.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il sassaroli è il mio personaggio preferito di sempre


Era troppo forte..

Persino le corna a lui donavano :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## arula (5 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Sì certo non sopporto quello che è successo nel 2005. Per me l'amore implica un rapporto unico di esclusività e il sapere che così non è stato ha cambiato tutto. Il rapporto non è più è mai sara quello di prima , ( perché io non sono piu quello che ero) non sento più L amore che provavo anche se in questi 4 anni riconosco che abbia cercato di dare molto.
> Vorrei amare ma non riesco , vorrei dimenticare ma dopo periodi che in cui sto bene e mi pare di aver raggiunto serenità ecco riapparire dentro di me quel "mostro " che mi divora senza sapere perché ..
> .la Donna che voglio? Bella domanda , lo è sempre stata ma da allora i nostri litigi ( perché lei non capisce mi dal del pazzo perché non la perdono dicendo che è stata una cazzata di molti anni fa, mi dice che così faccio del male a mia figlia ecc) sono quotidiani e offuscano il mio giudizio .
> E diventata una donna diversa che non mi piace o è solo la sofferenza che mi ha cambiato e me la fa vedere diversamente.
> ...


Le paure vanno affrontate, per mesi mentre lo baciavo mi sentivo sporca anche io ... era come se baciassi l'altra... mi passava davanti il fantasma di lei e se ne andava ... ma poi lo guardavo e vedevo che era li con me...
la mente è strana ci fa rivivere le cosa per difenderci, ma quando è troppo è troppo.
Devi liberarti da questa oppressione, il negarti può solo peggiorare la situazione. Meno fai meno ne hai voglia.
A meno che non risolvi che è finita essere li nel limbo non serve a niente. 
Personalmente ti direi provaci ma realmente, per non avere mai il rimorso di non averlo fatto e vedi come va, ma ovviamente deve essere una tua convinzione non di altri.
Stare così non porta a niente come hai visto se sei a questo punto dopo quattro anni, dato che i tuoi tentativi evidentemente sono goffi e ti hanno portato ad uno stallo, comincia te a cambiare, le cose non cambiano le persone cambiano. Agisci e fai in modo di cambiare la tua vita, ne gioveranno tutti nella tua famiglia se tu starai meglio.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Diletta (5 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Sì certo non sopporto quello che è successo nel 2005. Per me l'amore implica un rapporto unico di esclusività e il sapere che così non è stato ha cambiato tutto. Il rapporto non è più è mai sara quello di prima , ( perché io non sono piu quello che ero) non sento più L amore che provavo anche se in questi 4 anni riconosco che abbia cercato di dare molto.
> Vorrei amare ma non riesco , vorrei dimenticare ma dopo periodi che in cui sto bene e mi pare di aver raggiunto serenità ecco riapparire dentro di me quel "mostro " che mi divora senza sapere perché ..
> .la Donna che voglio? Bella domanda , lo è sempre stata ma da allora i nostri litigi ( perché lei non capisce mi dal del pazzo perché non la perdono dicendo che è stata una cazzata di molti anni fa, mi dice che così faccio del male a mia figlia ecc) sono quotidiani e offuscano il mio giudizio .
> E diventata una donna diversa che non mi piace o è solo la sofferenza che mi ha cambiato e me la fa vedere diversamente.
> ...


Hai maturato un disturbo ossessivo e hai bisogno di aiuto. Quando riappare quel "mostro" come sono le tue giornate?
Sei preda di quei pensieri ossessivi che non ti mollano?
Se è così, attivati cercandoti un buon specialista perché da soli non se ne vanno quei pensieri e, come ha detto Brunetta, più cerchi di scacciarli e più ti invadono la mente.
A questo punto ti dovrebbe essere chiaro che sei tu ad avere un problema e sei tu che devi risolverlo se ci tieni alla qualità della tua vita.
Hai mai visto la cosa da questo punto di vista?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era troppo forte..
> 
> Persino le corna a lui donavano :rotfl: :rotfl:


Quando toccherà a me le porterò così. Sicuramente.
 l'incarnazione di quella che io chiamo la ricetta del nonno


----------



## arula (5 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quando toccherà a me le porterò così. Sicuramente.
> l'incarnazione di quella che io chiamo la ricetta del nonno


curiosità: che ne sai di non portarle già?
mi sembra tanto come dire che sai perfettamente quando viene la tua compagna a letto...
sono quelle cose misteriose di cui pensi di avere il dominio ma non è così.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> curiosità: che ne sai di non portarle già?
> mi sembra tanto come dire che sai perfettamente quando viene la tua compagna a letto...
> sono quelle cose misteriose di cui pensi di avere il dominio ma non è così.


A naso direi di no. Poi chissà


----------



## sheldon (5 Gennaio 2018)

Non riesci a superare il tradimento e quando sei depresso,svogliato lei non prende neanche in considerazione il fatto che la motivazione sia quanto successo ma pensi che il tutto sia imputabile ad altri fattori.
Evidentemente tua moglie non ti conosce bene altrimenti non ti avrebbe confessato il tutto e non avrebbe pensato che tu ne fossi a conoscenza e l'avessi gia' perdonata.
Non mi sembra neanche che  abbia avuto molto tatto perchè avere l'ex amante come proprio testimone di nozze la ritengo veramente una cosa squallida,come del resto fartelo frequentare.
Penso anche che tu creda che la durata della loro relazione sia piu' quella "confessata" di due anni, piuttosto che quella detta da lei,sei mesi e che quando lei ti dice di essere stata quasi una seconda mamma, questo di certo non contribuisca ad alleviare il fatto,ma te le fa girare ancora di piu',perchè...altrochè mamma,le mamme queste cose non le fanno,altra perla da parte sua di sensibilita' nel dirti cio'
Capisco che quanto successo sia difficile da digerire,mi immagino quante volte tu abbia pensato:"se solo l'avessi saputo di certo non l'avrei sposata",ma,se non riesci a superare tutto questo,è un tuo diritto,molla li',altrimenti continuerai a rovinare sia la tua che la sua di vita


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2018)

Ciao Bac. Hai un MP da leggere!


----------



## Bacatr (7 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Le paure vanno affrontate, per mesi mentre lo baciavo mi sentivo sporca anche io ... era come se baciassi l'altra... mi passava davanti il fantasma di lei e se ne andava ... ma poi lo guardavo e vedevo che era li con me...
> la mente è strana ci fa rivivere le cosa per difenderci, ma quando è troppo è troppo.
> Devi liberarti da questa oppressione, il negarti può solo peggiorare la situazione. Meno fai meno ne hai voglia.
> A meno che non risolvi che è finita essere li nel limbo non serve a niente.
> ...


Hai ragione in tutto non ha senso stare male in continuazione 
devo agire anche se più facile pensare di farlo che farlo realmente.
cComunque grazie


----------



## Bacatr (7 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai maturato un disturbo ossessivo e hai bisogno di aiuto. Quando riappare quel "mostro" come sono le tue giornate?
> Sei preda di quei pensieri ossessivi che non ti mollano?
> Se è così, attivati cercandoti un buon specialista perché da soli non se ne vanno quei pensieri e, come ha detto Brunetta, più cerchi di scacciarli e più ti invadono la mente.
> A questo punto ti dovrebbe essere chiaro che sei tu ad avere un problema e sei tu che devi risolverlo se ci tieni alla qualità della tua vita.
> Hai mai visto la cosa da questo punto di vista?


Si penso a quello molto spesso e per dimenticare per un attimo devo buttarmi completamente con la testa sul lavoro o su qualcosa che mi piace fino al momento in cui torno a casa o devo sentirla.
Capisco bene che il problema è dentro la mia testa .Da allora sono cambiato non credo più nell'amore non ho più fiducia e comunque il rapporto nos n sara più come prima perché lei ha rotto il patto di esclusività , dandosi ad un altro e pensando ad un altro. 
In fondo m Dentro di me so che la cosa giusta sarebbe di eliminarla dalla mia vita è rinascere .


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2018)

*Bacatr*



sheldon ha detto:


> Non riesci a superare il tradimento e quando sei depresso,svogliato lei non prende neanche in considerazione il fatto che la motivazione sia quanto successo ma pensi che il tutto sia imputabile ad altri fattori.
> Evidentemente tua moglie non ti conosce bene altrimenti non ti avrebbe confessato il tutto e non avrebbe pensato che tu ne fossi a conoscenza e l'avessi gia' perdonata.
> Non mi sembra neanche che  abbia avuto molto tatto perchè avere l'ex amante come proprio testimone di nozze la ritengo veramente una cosa squallida,come del resto fartelo frequentare.
> Penso anche che tu creda che la durata della loro relazione sia piu' quella "confessata" di due anni, piuttosto che quella detta da lei,sei mesi e che quando lei ti dice di essere stata quasi una seconda mamma, questo di certo non contribuisca ad alleviare il fatto,ma te le fa girare ancora di piu',perchè...altrochè mamma,le mamme queste cose non le fanno,altra perla da parte sua di sensibilita' nel dirti cio'
> Capisco che quanto successo sia difficile da digerire,mi immagino quante volte tu abbia pensato:"se solo l'avessi saputo di certo non l'avrei sposata",ma,se non riesci a superare tutto questo,è un tuo diritto,molla li',altrimenti continuerai a rovinare sia la tua che la sua di vita


Cito Sheldon e faccio mia la tesi che tu hai bisogno di supporto psicologico, e non per risolvere il problema con lei, ma per pacificare te stesso e le tue fissazioni ... io non so che consigli darti perché sarei troppo di parte. 
Onestamente al di là delle ragioni e delle motivazioni, lo stare tanto male in coppia, quand'anche si risolvessero i tuoi pensieri ossessivi, non risolverebbe il passato.  La nostra mente è un archivio che non dimentica e se non riusciamo a farlo entro un certo tempo e con certe modalità, significa che il problema risulta insormontabile e trascinare non tanto le fissazioni, magari risolvibili, quanto la tua indole primaria che non accetta un simile passato fa male ad entrambi. 
Spesso nella paura di agire e soffrire il giusto ci costringiamo a soffrire di più e più a lungo...


----------



## arula (8 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Hai ragione in tutto non ha senso stare male in continuazione  devo agire anche se più facile pensare di farlo che farlo realmente. cComunque grazie


  lo so è difficile, ma tempo ne è passato, dovresti cominciare a sentire meno, se così non è cercati qualcosa che ti realizzi, un attività sportiva, un hobbies, svagati esci con gli amici per non pensare troppo e pian piano quello che va fatto lo imparerai a fare ce la puoi fare, il tempo del lutto è finito ^-^


----------



## Bacatr (8 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> lo so è difficile, ma tempo ne è passato, dovresti cominciare a sentire meno, se così non è cercati qualcosa che ti realizzi, un attività sportiva, un hobbies, svagati esci con gli amici per non pensare troppo e pian piano quello che va fatto lo imparerai a fare ce la puoi fare, il tempo del lutto è finito ^-^


Grazie 
non so ma in questo momento mi piacerebbe dimenticare e ricominciare da capo in altra storia con una nuova persona senza pregressi avvelenati


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Grazie
> non so ma in questo momento mi piacerebbe dimenticare e ricominciare da capo in altra storia con una nuova persona senza pregressi avvelenati


 cosa intendi? Lasciare tua moglie o trovarti un'amante?


----------



## Bacatr (8 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa intendi? Lasciare tua moglie o trovarti un'amante?


No assolutamente no! Vorrei aver la forza di lasciarla senza pensare ai soldi ai figli e a tutte le cose che ci girano intorno per poi magari rinnamorarmi e ricominciare con serenità la mia vita


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> No assolutamente no! Vorrei aver la forza di lasciarla senza pensare ai soldi ai figli e a tutte le cose che ci girano intorno per poi magari rinnamorarmi e ricominciare con serenità la mia vita


 prima devi trovare la forza, giusto?


----------



## Bacatr (8 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prima devi trovare la forza, giusto?


Sciogliere i dubbi e trovare la forza


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2018)

Quali dubbi? Tu hai fissazioni ossessive che posso anche comprendere ma dalle quali ti devi liberare pena incatenare la tua esistenza a queste pastoie. 
Hai un bivio decisionale e devi imboccarlo: o perdoni lei per la sua confessione retroattiva e perdoni te stesso di reagire in modo tanto punitivo ed auto punitivo o esci da questa situazione che sparge solo infelicità su tutti.
La tua é vera paranoia che tradotto significa para (oltre) e nos (pensiero) ... quindi oltre un ragionamento sano e coerente. 
Prima risolvi e prima tornerete tutti a vivere una vita accettabile, insieme e svincolati dalla sofferenza oppure divisi ma almeno liberati dal filo spinato che rappresenta adesso la vostra convivenza.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (21 Gennaio 2018)

cerca un pensiero bello e portalo dentro

poi cercane un altro e portalo dentro

scriviteli poiché potresti dimenticarli di tanto in tanto

c'era un picchio in giardino che martellava sempre lo stesso albero, vorace dei vermetti che si annidavano sotto la corteccia.
si era talmente abituato alla sua routine che continuava a picchiare sugli stessi punti accontentandosi di trovare una ricompensa sempre minore per le sue fatiche.
Un giorno in seguito ad una tempesta l'abero cadde adagiandosi sul terreno, a causa dell'indebolimento del fusto causato dal volatile.
Il picchio quel giorno arrivò e la macabra scena lo sconvolse. Lo sconvolse così tanto che si rifiutò di mangiare da allora e morì di stenti.


----------



## Bacatr (25 Gennaio 2018)

точтовыхотитеу;1858361 ha detto:
			
		

> cerca un pensiero bello e portalo dentro
> 
> poi cercane un altro e portalo dentro
> 
> ...


davvero carina la metafora ...e per nulla lontana dalla realtà...
mi scriverò i pensieri ...


----------



## Bacatr (25 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quali dubbi? Tu hai fissazioni ossessive che posso anche comprendere ma dalle quali ti devi liberare pena incatenare la tua esistenza a queste pastoie.
> Hai un bivio decisionale e devi imboccarlo: o perdoni lei per la sua confessione retroattiva e perdoni te stesso di reagire in modo tanto punitivo ed auto punitivo o esci da questa situazione che sparge solo infelicità su tutti.
> La tua é vera paranoia che tradotto significa para (oltre) e nos (pensiero) ... quindi oltre un ragionamento sano e coerente.
> Prima risolvi e prima tornerete tutti a vivere una vita accettabile, insieme e svincolati dalla sofferenza oppure divisi ma almeno liberati dal filo spinato che rappresenta adesso la vostra convivenza.


Il punto è proprio quello che hai scritto...
Avevo deciso di perdonare e ho provato a vivere in modo felice lontano dai ricordi , poi esce sempre  il rancore che avvelena tutto... forse non c è davvero la possibilità di ricominciare , non so perché ma purtroppo dentro di me non esiste il perdono


----------



## Disastro (25 Gennaio 2018)

Caro Bacatr,
mi trovo nella stessa situazione di tua moglie: "appesa" alla speranza che il tempo cancelli tutto il dolore procurato dal mio tradimento e si possa ritrovare una nuova dimensione, ancora insieme.
Mio marito sta esattamente come te, in bilico tra il dentro e il fuori, tra l'amare e il non farcela.
Sono passati due anni, due anni di non-vita.
Se inizialmente accettavo questo stillicidio è per i sensi di colpa, il rimorso, perchè mi sembrava già un miracolo non aver preso un calcio in culo, perchè mi sembrava giusto espiare, fustigarmi e anche di metabolizzare, di dare tempo al tempo, tempo affinchè il ricordo si affievolisse, che la paura non facesse più tremare cuore e gambe, che il dolore non fosse più insopportabile, che la ragione e il sentimento tornassero lucidi....
Niente di tutto ciò è successo. Fermo allo stesso punto.
E allora? Sai cos'è successo? che l'albero è caduto!!! (Ricordi la metafora del picchio?)
Sto male, molto male, ma stavo male anche prima! anzi forse di più!
Sicuramente sta male anche mio marito, come state male tu e tua moglie.
Forse così però il dolore avra' un tempo determinato e forse un giorno finirà.
Tu sai cosa hai nel cuore. Tu hai le risposte, le hai da tempo! 
Io sono convinta che le avesse anche mio marito...
... o dentro (ma dentro davvero!!!) o fuori!!!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2018)

Se non si riesce a perdonare, non parlo di dimenticare, quello é impossibile, non esiste via d'uscita.
L'offesa non si può cancellare, esiste, però la si può elaborare attraverso il perdono. 
La pratica diventa difficile nella convivenza perché ci sarà sempre il pensiero che l'altro/a lo abbia potuto fare e quindi la fiducia va ritrovata e ricostruita .  Bisogna comprendere e cercare un modo empatico di reagire, ma se questa via non è riuscita nel giro di alcuni mesi, o uno/due anni diventa impercorribile e credo sia inutile insistere,
Sostengo sempre che il perdono è più facile se si chiude perché il taglio del rapporto permette di ritrovare una nuova realtà esistenziale, un più ampio respiro quindi il perdono diventa l'opportunità di liberarsi del rancore e dall'offesa e si sa che i tagli chirurgici sono i più sanatori...
Esperite tutte le possibilità a volte un atto di coraggio é il miglior regalo che ci possiamo fare... perfino in caso di figli.


----------

